# Einigung bei Pflegereform, Menschen ohne Kinder sollen künftig mehr in Pflegeversicherung einzahlen



## Nightslaver (30. Mai 2021)

Wie heute berichtet wurde hat die Bundesregierung bei der Pflegereform zu einer Einigung gefunden, das Parlament soll die Reform im Juni dann beschließen.
Unter anderen wird Kern der neuen Reform sein das Pflegekräfte künftig höhere Löhne erhalten sollen und Pflegeeinrichtungen nur noch dann eine Zulassung bekommen sollen, so sie nach Tarif bezahlen, oder zumindest Löhne in Höhe des Tarif-Vertrages.

Finanziert werden soll das neue Vorhaben durch Anhebung der Pflegeversicherungsbeiträge für Kinderlose um 0,1% des Bruttolohns, sowie einem jährlichen Zuschuss von 1 Mrd. Euro durch den Bund:

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/pflegereform-bundesregierung-101.html

Ich halte die Finanzierung der Reform unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes für mehr als fragwürdig und bis ggf. sogar verfassungswidrig.
Alleine schon nicht jeder kann etwas für seine Kinderlosigkeit und nicht jeder ist im Alter auf die Inanspruchnahme von Pflege angewiesen.

Weiterhin warum sollte eine Person die raucht und trinkt dann nicht mehr Beitrag zur Krankenversicherung zahlen müssen, als der der es nicht macht?
Warum nicht der der regelmäßig Extremsport macht mehr in die Invalidenversicherung einzahlen müssen?

Ich sehe beim besten Willen nicht wo Kinderlosigkeit rechtfertigt entsprechende Personen finanziell schlechter zu stellen und sich so wieder einmal um die eigentlich notwendige umfassende Reformierung des Sozialsystems, auf Grund des demographischen Wandels, zu drücken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Mai 2021)

Ein System, in dem jemand gezwungen wird, einzuzahlen, wird niemals gerecht sein. Irgendwer zahlt immer drauf.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weiterhin warum sollte eine Person die raucht und trinkt dann nicht mehr Beitrag zur Krankenversicherung zahlen müssen, als der der es nicht macht?


Weil das nicht kontrollierbar ist. Was ist dann, wenn jemand nur 1x im Jahr Alkohol trinkt?

Wenn man will, dass die Leute danach zahlen, wie es ihnen geht, muss man das jetzige System ganz abschaffen und einführen, dass jeder seine Arztkosten selbst trägt oder sich eigenmächtig irgendwo versichert.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum nicht der der regelmäßig Extremsport macht mehr in die Invalidenversicherung einzahlen müssen?


Siehe oben, das funktioniert mit dem System bei uns hier einfach nicht.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich sehe beim besten Willen nicht wo Kinderlosigkeit rechtfertigt entsprechende Personen finanziell schlechter zu stellen


Das ist wie überall in einem System, indem Zwang herrscht, irgendwer muss für die anderen blechen. Könnten genauso Personen mit Haus oder mit Auto sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alleine schon nicht jeder kann etwas für seine Kinderlosigkeit


Kinder kosten nun mal Geld und sind unsere Zukunft.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> und nicht jeder ist im Alter auf die Inanspruchnahme von Pflege angewiesen.


Da bin ich anderer Meinung.

Ich habe meine beiden Eltern gepflegt als sie alt waren.
Und die Pflege war so anspruchsvoll, daß wir nicht ohne fremde Hilfe ausgekommen sind.

Das Pflegeheim hätte dann die gesamte Rente meiner Mutter verbraucht und wenn wir Pecht gehabt hätten, auch noch einen Teil unsrer Löhne (mein Bruder und ich).

Leider sind mein Vater und meine Mutter ganz kurz hintereinander gestorben.

Und wer glaubt, daß es ihn nicht treffen kann, der irrt sich gewaltig.
Dann ist jeder froh, wenn er jemanden hat, der ihn zum Krankenhaus fahren kann, wenn die Artritis zuschlägt oder etwas anderes.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alleine schon nicht jeder kann etwas für seine Kinderlosigkeit und nicht jeder ist im Alter auf die Inanspruchnahme von Pflege angewiesen.


Zum Glück ist das ja heute nicht schon durch Kindergeld, Freibeträge etc so.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> irgendwer muss für die anderen blechen.


Natürlich oder hätten deine Eltern die Schule für dich alleine bezahlen sollen?

Kinder bringen, jedenfalls bei unseren Geburtenraten, für unsere Gesellschalt einen Mehrwert von dem
jeder profitiert also sollte auch jeder dafür zahlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kinder bringen, jedenfalls bei unseren Geburtenraten, für unsere Gesellschalt einen Mehrwert von dem
> jeder profitiert also sollte auch jeder dafür zahlen.


Das tut aber nicht jeder. Kindern, die z.B. nie arbeiten und kein erwirtschaftetes Einkommen haben, werden auch keine Steuern/Sozialabgaben zahlen und kosten daher Geld.
Egal wie man es macht, irgendwer hält es immer für unfair. Wenn man Kosten verteilen will, wird immer einer weniger zahlen und einer mehr, als für den Eigenbedarf notwendig, das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das tut aber nicht jeder. Kindern, die z.B. nie arbeiten und kein erwirtschaftetes Einkommen haben, werden auch keine Steuern/Sozialabgaben zahlen und kosten daher Geld.


Ein Mensch, der nie in seinem Leben arbeitet?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Egal wie man es macht, irgendwer hält es immer für unfair. Wenn man Kosten verteilen will, wird immer einer weniger zahlen und einer mehr, als für den Eigenbedarf notwendig, das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


Das Umlagesystem halt.


----------



## chill_eule (30. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein Mensch, der nie in seinem Leben arbeitet?


Hast du schon mal RTL II gesehen?
Da kommen die sogar ins Fernsehen.
Und _arbeiten_ dann irgendwie doch... hmmm...
Ein Paradoxon


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kinder kosten nun mal Geld und sind unsere Zukunft.


Man kann durchaus drüber reden, inwiefern Kinderlose für die Inanspruchnahme der Altenpflege im Unterschied zu Menschen mit Kindern, finanziell aufzukommen haben, aber in einem Punkt hat @Nightslaver recht - vor dem Gleichheitsgrundsatz ist dies für Kinderlose wie eine Bestrafung. Zumal es ja, wie er ebenfalls angemerkt hat, Menschen gibt, die durchaus willens sind, Kinder zu bekommen es aber nicht können. Das ist blanke Diskriminierung und selbst mit der Begründung von rationaler, finanzieller Notwendigkeit nicht zu rechtfertigen.

Außerdem halte ich das ganze aus volkswirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht für berechenbar, grade im Hinblick auf den Niedriglohnsektor.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal RTL II gesehen?


Das ist ja schonwieder ein völlig alter Hut.  
Heutzutage nennt man sowas "Influencer"...


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal RTL II gesehen?


Was ist das "RTL2"?


chill_eule schrieb:


> Da kommen die sogar ins Fernsehen.
> Und _arbeiten_ dann irgendwie doch... hmmm...
> Ein Paradoxon


Fernsehmärchen.

Und nicht jeder Jobsuchende ist so ein asoziales A.loch, wie immer dargestellt wird.
Wir haben auch einige tausend arbeitslose Akademiker.

Und die haben ja erst mal zehn Jahre ohne Geld gelebt.
Es kann jeden erwischen.

Nur muß man irgendwann aufstehen und sagen: "So geht es nicht weiter!"
Mit viel Glück bekommt man dann auch Arbeit.

Welche und wie lange ist wiederum Glückssache.

Edit: Die paar völlig unfähigen, wird man nie ganz wegbekommen.
Aber die gibt es immer und überall (auch im Sozialismus) und sie wurden und werden mit durchgeschleppt.
Unser jetziges Wirtschaftssystem ist auch in die Ggenrichtung gepolt (so wenig variable Kosten, wie möglich).


----------



## nibi030 (30. Mai 2021)

Ich bin damit auch nicht einverstanden, aber das wird kommen.

Das will mir auch überhaupt nicht in dem Kopf warum ich weiter den Soli bezahlen muss nur weil ich an meiner Karriere gearbeitet habe und nun auch noch 0.1 Prozent mehr auf die Pflegeversicherung. 

LSK1, nicht verheiratet, keine Kinder und man zahlt deutlich mehr...Mit einer Gleichbehandlung hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Mai 2021)

Weil du ganz vielleicht trotzdem mehr Geld zur Verfügung hast? 

Wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann wander aus, aber wenn du dann finanziell auf die Fresse fliegst komm nicht zurück sondern trag die Konsequenzen. 


Meine Güte diese ganzen Egoisten...


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gleichheitsgrundsatz ist dies für Kinderlose wie eine Bestrafung


Womit ich sogar noch leben könnte wenn man im selben Atemzug mal die Ehen ohne Kinder aus der Bevorteilung streicht.


----------



## doedelmeister (31. Mai 2021)

Ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen ist erst einmal eine individuelle Entscheidung. Warum sollte ich diesen primär "egoistischen" Wunsch mit finanzieren? 
Was ist mit Leuten die aus biologischen oder sexuellen Gründen keine Kinder kriegen können? Auch aus Umweltsicht sind Kinder der größte CO2 Produzent den man als Mensch je "erstellen" kann. Alles durchaus kritische Punkte.

Fakt ist halt auch das ich mit höheren Steuern und einer unterbrechungsfreien Karriere ja jetzt bereits schon Kinderzeit mitfinanziere. Ich habe schon jetzt ziemlich wenig Netto vom Brutto und bin hier kategorisch gegen weitere Erhöhungen und Abzüge egal welcher Art.

Als alter Mensch will ich einfach in Ruhe sterben und nicht in Pflegeeinrichtungen bettlägrig zu einer Ess-Kack-Maschine verkommen. Hab selbst früher während meinem Studium in der Pflege gearbeitet, reichte mir um zu sehen wie total bekloppt dieses System ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Als alter Mensch will ich einfach in Ruhe sterben und nicht in Pflegeeinrichtungen bettlägrig zu einer Ess-Kack-Maschine verkommen. Hab selbst früher während meinem Studium in der Pflege gearbeitet, reichte mir um zu sehen wie total bekloppt dieses System ist.


Problem ist, dass die Leute älter werden, aber dann viele Dinge nicht mehr können. Wenn die dann keine Betreuung daheim bekommen und die Kinder keine Lust/Zeit haben, die zu Versorgen, werden die, sofern sie denn zustimmen, für den Rest des Lebens ins Altenheim verfrachtet.
Klar ist das unschön, aber was ist die Alternative?


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das tut aber nicht jeder. Kindern, die z.B. nie arbeiten und kein erwirtschaftetes Einkommen haben, werden auch keine Steuern/Sozialabgaben zahlen und kosten daher Geld.


Ja, das ist dann so und daher kommt die Gesellschaft für derartige Menschen auf.
Genauso bezahlt die Allgemeinheit das Bildungssystem, das dich ausgebildet hat.
Es zahlt die Feuerwehr, die anrückt, wenns bei dir brennt, oder du aus dem Auto herausgeschnitten werden musst.
Es zahlt das Krankenhaus, in dem du liegst, nachdem dich die Feuerwehr aus dem Auto geschnitten hat. 
Für derartige Kosten könnte einer alleine niemals aufkommen, daher tragen das alle mit.
Sowas nennt sich Solidarität.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Ein Kind in die Welt zu setzen ist erst einmal eine individuelle Entscheidung. Warum sollte ich diesen primär "egoistischen" Wunsch mit finanzieren?


Weil ohne Kinder bald keiner mehr Deine Rente bezahlt?


doedelmeister schrieb:


> Was ist mit Leuten die aus biologischen oder sexuellen Gründen keine Kinder kriegen können? Auch aus Umweltsicht sind Kinder der größte CO2 Produzent den man als Mensch je "erstellen" kann. Alles durchaus kritische Punkte.


Sorry, aber manchmal faß ich mich an den Kopf, wenn ich so eine menschenverachtende Grütze lese.


doedelmeister schrieb:


> Fakt ist halt auch das ich mit höheren Steuern und einer unterbrechungsfreien Karriere ja jetzt bereits schon Kinderzeit mitfinanziere. Ich habe schon jetzt ziemlich wenig Netto vom Brutto und bin hier kategorisch gegen weitere Erhöhungen und Abzüge egal welcher Art.


Aber Du hast ja mehr Geld, als ein Mensch mit Kind, oder?



doedelmeister schrieb:


> Als alter Mensch will ich einfach in Ruhe sterben und nicht in Pflegeeinrichtungen bettlägrig zu einer Ess-Kack-Maschine verkommen.


Du willst zu Hause ungepflegt und  einsam ohne Besuch Deiner Kinder im Bett liegen?
Viel Spaß!


doedelmeister schrieb:


> Hab selbst früher während meinem Studium in der Pflege gearbeitet, reichte mir um zu sehen wie total bekloppt dieses System ist.


Deswegen sollte man das auch ändern und den Pflegekräften mehr Geld bezahlen und mehr einstellen,
Dafür brauch man irgendwie Geld.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Auch aus Umweltsicht sind Kinder der größte CO2 Produzent den man als Mensch je "erstellen" kann. Alles durchaus kritische Punkte.





wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber manchmal faß ich mich an den Kopf, wenn ich so eine menschenverachtende Grütze lese.


Ist aber wahr. Umso mehr Menschen leben, umso mehr konsumieren die, umso mehr Energie brauchen die und umso mehr wird dadurch die Umwelt belastet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist aber wahr. Umso mehr Menschen leben, umso mehr konsumieren die, umso mehr Energie brauchen die und umso mehr wird dadurch die Umwelt belastet.


Dann viel Spaß mit 12 Millionen Einwohnern, wo 70% über 65 Jahre alt sind.
Da ist dann nichts mehr mit Rente, Krankenhaus, Diakonie,  etc.

Wer soll das dann machen?
Die Rentner, die nicht mehr laufen können?

P.S.: Wer hat denn etwas von "mehr" gesagt?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann viel Spaß mit 12 Millionen Einwohnern, wo 70% über 65 Jahre alt sind.
> Da ist dann nichts mehr mit Rente, Krankenhaus, Diakonie,  etc.
> 
> Wer soll das dann machen?
> ...


Richtig, die Rentenversicherung ist nicht für ein derart hohes Alter in Kombination mit frühem Renteneintritt und wenigen Kindern ausgelegt. Das sind einfach mathematische Fakten.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (31. Mai 2021)

Ich bin kinderlos... Hab ich das so gewollt? - NEIN! Was kann ich also dafür, dass der Gesundheits-Clown seinen Laden nicht im Griff hat? Er ist eine der größten Fehlbesetzungen im Nachkriegsdeutschland! - Nicht erst seit der Pflege... oder Corona... 

Also nochmal, ich habe keine Kinder und was soll ich nun machen? Erstmal 0,1% mehr zahlen... dann 0,5% ... usw? 
Ich fühle mich da ein klitze kleines wenig diskriminiert! 
Kinder in die Welt setzen hat auch was mit Verantwortung zu tun! Da gehören immer 2 dazu, und wenn sich das nicht ergibt, dann "Zahl mal eben"....??? Oder gehts primär darum sich sinnlos zu vermehren und was dann mit den Kids ist, wenn die Beziehung doch in die Binsen geht?
Der Staat widert mich von Tag zu Tag mehr an!

...sorry, alleine die politischen Verfehlungen der letzten 10 Jahre reichen mittlwerweile aus, das Land zu verlassen... aber auch das ist mit ü40 leider schon nicht mehr ganz soo einfach, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe...


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Richtig, die Rentenversicherung ist nicht für ein derart hohes alter in Kombination mit frühem Renteneintritt und wenigen Kindern ausgelegt. Das sind einfach mathematische Fakten.


Ja, Mathe ist schwer.

Und das mit dem frühen Renteneintritt ist wohl der Witz des Tages:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, Mathe ist schwer.
> 
> Und das mit dem frühen Renteneintritt ist wohl der Witz des Tages: .


Wie gesagt, es ist die Kombination aus Leistungsempfängern (Rentnern, Paramenter sind hier Renteneintritt und Lebenserwartung) und Leistungsgebern (Angestellte, Kinderzahl für Zukunft).
In anderen Ländern ist die Lebenserwartung eben geringer, daher geht da da noch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es ist die Kombination aus Leistungsempfängern (Rentnern, Paramenter sind hier Renteneintritt und Lebenserwartung) und Leistungsgebern (Angestellte, Kinderzahl für Zukunft).


Wieder völlig unbelegter Quatsch:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Ländern_nach_durchschnittlicher_Lebenserwartung .

Wenn man jetzt noch beide Tabellen kombinieren kann, werden alle kommenden Gegenargumente jetzt schon widerlegt.

Aber: Mathe ist schwer!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wieder völlig unbelegter Quatsch:


Dann stelle doch DU es richtig, wenn du meinst, das sei Quatsch.
Was bei mir noch fehlt ist die Menge an Leistungen, die man als Rentner erhält.

Solange man die entsprechend klein hält ist alles kein Problem.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann stelle doch DU es richtig, wenn du meinst, das sei Quatsch.


Was willst Du denn hören?
Es steht doch alles da.

Keine Kinder - keine Erwachsenen - keine Rente, Pflege, Hilfe, Feuerwehr, Krankenhaus für Dich.
Einfacher geht es doch nicht.

Da gibt es nichts mehr dranrumzudiskutieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Was willst Du denn hören?
> Es steht doch alles da.
> 
> Keine Kinder - keine Erwachsenen - keine Rente, Pflege, Hilfe, Feuerwehr, Krankenhaus für Dich.
> ...


Ja richtig, aber habe ich was anderes gesagt?
Es müsste, um das auf diesem Niveau zu halten, noch mehr Kinder geben, da die Lebenserwartung eher steigt.

Die Sache mit dem Umweltaspekt ist aber trotzdem richtig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Umweltaspekt ist aber trotzdem richtig.


Mathe ist schwer!

83 = 83.
Immer und überall in der Realität.

Bei *gleicher *Bevölkerungsanzahl wird die *gleiche *Menge irgendwas verbraucht.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (31. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mathe ist schwer!
> 
> 83 = 83.
> Immer und überall in der Realität.
> ...


Nur steigt die Menge an, wenn die Leute länger leben, weil ja dann gleich viel neue nachkommen, aber mehr alte weiterhin leben.


----------



## fotoman (31. Mai 2021)

nibi030 schrieb:


> LSK1, nicht verheiratet, keine Kinder und man zahlt deutlich mehr...Mit einer Gleichbehandlung hat das schon lange nichts mehr zu tun.


Aus der Sichtweise heraus sind kinderlose an erheblich mehr Stellen benachteiligt und die 0,1% sind das geringste "Problem".



Sparanus schrieb:


> Meine Güte diese ganzen Egoisten...


Ah ja, Kinder pflegen also grundsätzlich ihre Eltern, um beim Thema zu bleiben?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn die dann keine Betreuung daheim bekommen und die Kinder keine Lust/Zeit haben, die zu Versorgen, werden die, sofern sie denn zustimmen, für den Rest des Lebens ins Altenheim verfrachtet.


Und schon zahlt dort jeder gleichviel drauf. Egal, ob er Kinder hat oder nicht. Der einzge Unterschied ist, ob man selber zahlt oder der Staat es einem aus einem anderen Topf bezahlt.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also nochmal, ich habe keine Kinder und was soll ich nun machen? Erstmal 0,1% mehr zahlen... dann 0,5% ... usw?
> Ich fühle mich da ein klitze kleines wenig diskriminiert!


Wenn das nur wegen den 0,1% ist, kannst Du noch glücklich sein.

Warum ist es so einfach, aus der Privaten in die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung zurück zu wechseln, wenn es den Leuten past und sie plötzlich merken, dass sie in der gesetzlichen günstiger aufgehoben wären?

Die kostenlos mitversicherten in der gesetzlichen KK muss auch jemand zahlen, die Mütterrente ebeso.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du willst zu Hause ungepflegt und einsam ohne Besuch Deiner Kinder im Bett liegen?
> Viel Spaß!


Ja, soviel Spaß wie z.B. vor kuerzem mein Onkel hatte. Bis zuletzt (mit gut 80) relativ gesund zu Hause (und zwar mobil, sowas gibt es gerütchteweise auch noch) mit Haushaltshilfe und am Ende noch Essen auf Rädern.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ah ja, Kinder pflegen also grundsätzlich ihre Eltern, um beim Thema zu bleiben?


Wusstest du, dass dieses Unterhalt zahlen in beide Richtungen funktioniert?
Also auch von Kind zu Eltern?
Da gibt es zwar Grenzen etc aber so ist das...


----------



## doedelmeister (31. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber Du hast ja mehr Geld, als ein Mensch mit Kind, oder?


Vielleicht hab ich mehr Geld kann schon gut sein. Aber wer gibt irgendwem das Recht einzufordern, dass ich und andere kinderlose gefälligst die Mehrausgaben der Kinder decken soll. In wahrscheinlich 90% der Länder sind Ausgaben für Kinder Sachen der Eltern, und nicht finanzielle Aufgabe der Gemeinschaft.

Ich hab auch kein Pferd, soll ich dann die hohen Zusatzausgaben von Pferdebesitzern neuerdings auch mitfinanzieren?

Und wie gesagt, wir Singles sind bereits in höheren Steuerklassen, zahlen durch unsere Krankenkassengebühren die gratis versicherten Kinder mit.  Ich persönlich bin auch absolut dafür, das über Steuern sowas wie  kostenlose Mittagessen in Schulen zu finanzieren. Mich stört einfach nur dieses freche Einfordern von Geldern für Entscheidungen die ihr getroffen habt.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (31. Mai 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Wenn das nur wegen den 0,1% ist, kannst Du noch glücklich sein.
> 
> Warum ist es so einfach, aus der Privaten in die gesetzliche Krankenversicherung zurück zu wechseln, wenn es den Leuten past und sie plötzlich merken, dass sie in der gesetzlichen günstiger aufgehoben wären?
> 
> Die kostenlos mitversicherten in der gesetzlichen KK muss auch jemand zahlen, die Mütterrente ebeso.



Ööhm.... den Wechsel in die GKV können nur Angestellte & Arbeitnehmer vollziehen.... Selbständige etc. haben diese Wahl nicht! -> PKV!

@doedelmeister Der mir dem Pferd war gut !!!


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ööhm.... den Wechsel in die GKV können nur Angestellte & Arbeitnehmer vollziehen....


Und genau da wird halt schon genug Schindluder betrieben. Erst aus der GKV raus weil man oberhalb der Bemessungsgrenze ja soo wenig Geld hat dass man unbedingt in den PKV Vertrag muss der die Kosten ins Alter verlegt und wenn es dann ans Zahlen gehen soll wird zurück gewechselt.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. Mai 2021)

Jetzt wird es lustig, nicht!
Ein Kinderloser möchte sparen, eine größere Wohnung besorgen, damit er heiraten und Kinder zeugen kann. Das fällt ja nicht vom Himmel, die Summe muss ja erstmals verdient werden.
Mit dem höchsten Steuersatz bei den Singles und den neuen Gimmicks werde ich daran gehindert, eine Familie gründen zu können. Was ist das denn gerecht?
Noch interessanter ist, ich als die Person, die fast nie krank ist, zahlt am meisten bei der Krankenkasse ein 

Es ist ok, ich habe Verständnis dafür, dass einigermaßen soziale Gerechtigkeit herrschen muss, damit der Frieden in der Gesellschaft gewährleistet ist. Tendenziell betrachte ich die Bestrafung von *Leistung* als einen sehr zwickmühligen Weg.. Wenn man ansparen oder mehr arbeiten möchte, steigen die Abgaben nicht linear noch höher. 
Sozialismus durch die Hintertür nennt man soetwas. Wer einen funktionierenden Sozialismus schon mal irgendwo gesehen hat, möge vortreten und mir die Vorzüge erklären..


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ein Kinderloser möchte sparen, eine größere Wohnung besorgen, damit er heiraten und Kinder zeugen kann.


Das geht doch zu 99,9 % anders rum:
erst sind die Kinder da und dann braucht man eine größere Wohnung.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Noch interessanter ist, ich als die Person, die fast nie krank ist, zahlt am meisten bei der Krankenkasse ein


Ich wünsche Dir ja nichts Schlechtes, aber das kommt alles noch, holterdipolter, von ganz alleine.
Und dann willst Du ja auch ein Krankenhausbett, von der Allgemeinheit vorfinanziert.

Oder Du läßt Dich privat zu Hause behandeln,
Ach nee, geht ja nicht, das ist Dir ja zu teuer.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sozialismus durch die Hintertür nennt man soetwas. Wer einen funktionierenden Sozialismus schon mal irgendwo gesehen hat, möge vortreten und mir die Vorzüge erklären..


Wir werden uns genau darauf hinbewegen *müssen*, auch wenn es alle nicht wahr haben wollen.
Ich hab 30 ... 40 % vom Gehalt gleich vornweg für Sozialleistungen abgezogen bekommen.

Aber so ein Schei. , wie Medikamentenzuzahlungen oder First-Class-Medizin gab es da nicht.


doedelmeister schrieb:


> In wahrscheinlich 90% der Länder sind Ausgaben für Kinder Sachen der Eltern, und nicht finanzielle Aufgabe der Gemeinschaft.


Das ist meist nicht so.
Und wenn, sieht man dann später, was da rauskommt: Unbildung, Armut und Krankheiten siehe Indien.


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2021)

Manch einer sollte sich das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zu gemüte führen, in dessen Folge Anfang der 2000er der Zusatzbeitrag für Kinderlose eingeführt: https://www.bundesverfassungsgerich...403_1bvr162994.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
Insbesondere den gleich auf der ersten Seite stehenden Leitsatz:


> Es ist mit Art. 3 Abs. 1 in Verbindung mit Art. 6 Abs. 1 GG nicht zu vereinbaren, dass Mitglieder der sozialen Pflegeversicherung, die Kinder betreuen und erziehen und damit neben dem Geldbeitrag einen generativen Beitrag zur Funktionsfähigkeit eines umlagefinanzierten Sozialversicherungssystems leisten, mit einem gleich hohen Pflegeversicherungsbeitrag wie Mitglieder ohne Kinder belastet werden.



Achja: Interessant ist auch warum es damals zur Verfassungsbeschwerde kam:


> Die Verfassungsbeschwerde richtet sich gegen die Nichtberücksichtigung der Betreuung und Erziehung von Kindern bei der Bemessung des Beitrags zur sozialen Pflegeversicherung.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Menschen gibt, die durchaus willens sind, Kinder zu bekommen es aber nicht können.


Ausreden. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2021. Die Reproduktionsmedizin hat immense Fortschritte gemacht und daneben gibt es noch immer die Option der Adoption.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das sind einfach mathematische Fakten.


Die "Mathematik" der vergangenen Jahrzehnte war: Milliardengeschenke an Banken- und Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester, Rürup und andere "Späßchen", bei gleichzeitiger Schwächung der RV.



doedelmeister schrieb:


> Ich hab auch kein Pferd, soll ich dann die hohen Zusatzausgaben von Pferdebesitzern neuerdings auch mitfinanzieren?


Der Vergleich zwischen Kindern und Pferd hinkt so sehr, dass er zum Hufschmied muss.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sozialismus durch die Hintertür nennt man soetwas.


Wird dringend Zeit das Ekel Alfred im ÖR komplett wiederholt wird, aber zur besten Sendezeit.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (31. Mai 2021)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und genau da wird halt schon genug Schindluder betrieben. Erst aus der GKV raus weil man oberhalb der Bemessungsgrenze ja soo wenig Geld hat dass man unbedingt in den PKV Vertrag muss der die Kosten ins Alter verlegt und wenn es dann ans Zahlen gehen soll wird zurück gewechselt.



Das weisst du woher? lustige Youtube Videos? 
Ich bin froh, nach kurzer Zwangs-PKV wieder in der GKV zu sein, und bin dort freiwillig versichert.
Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der oberhalb der Bemessungsgrenze liegt und sich privat versichert, im Gegenteil, die meisten Kollegen... Jung&Alt sind freiwillig in der GKV.... Mag ja in meinem Umfeld die Ausnahme sein, aber ich bin halt immer verwundert warum das so ist, gerade beim Thema PKV-GKV... wo doch angeblich alles so wunderbar und paradisisch ist in der PKV?


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Tendenziell betrachte ich die Bestrafung von *Leistung* als einen sehr zwickmühligen Weg..


Nein wir bestrafen Faulheit.
Tendenziell werden die krank, die in Jobs arbeiten die den Körper halt hart belasten.
Dann deck dein Dach doch selbst! Dann bekommen die Dachdecker auch seltener Rückenprobleme.

Ich kann dieses Geheule echt nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Poulton (31. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein wir bestrafen Faulheit.


Nein, man bestraft die, die nicht zu den oberen 30% gehören.


			https://www.boeckler.de/pdf/p_imk_pb_5_2019.pdf
		



> Betrachtet man die die zwischen 1998 und 2015 erfolgten Steuerreformen so zeigt sich, dass es dabei zu   einer   Mehrbelastung   der   unteren   7   Dezile   kam,   währen   die   obersten   drei   Dezile   der   Einkommensverteilung erheblich entlastet wurden (Abbildung 3). Die unteren Dezile konnten von den damals vorgenommenen Entlastungen bei den direkten Steuern kaum profitieren, während gestiegene indirekte Steuern inzwischen einen deutlich höheren Teil ihres Haushaltseinkommens beanspruchen.





> Ich kann dieses Geheule echt nicht mehr hören...


Vom strammen KSJler zum Herz-Jesu-Marxist zum "alles Heulsusen"-Krakäler. Eine erstaunliche Entwicklung.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Vom strammen KSJler zum Herz-Jesu-Marxist zum "alles Heulsusen"-Krakäler. Eine erstaunliche Entwicklung.


Man wird erwachsen, daher kann ich manche Gedankengänge schon nachvollziehen, aber es stimmt halt nicht.


----------



## Lotto (31. Mai 2021)

Das Problem dabei was ich persönlich immer sehe (da quasi betroffen): es wird nicht unterschieden ob man alleine in einem Haushalt lebt mit einem Einkommen oder zu zweit in einer Partnerschaft mit zwei Einkommen.
Bei, nehmen wir mal 4000 Euro Brutto z.B., hätte das Paar 8000 Euro Brutto. Jetzt kann man natürlich sagen: jaaaaaa aber die sind ja zu zweit, die haben ja doppelte Kosten. Und genau das ist falsch. Durch Synergien (vor allem was Miete angeht) sind die Lebenskosten deutlich geringer.
Für Familien gilt es ähnlich. Etwa 90% meiner Arbeitskollegen haben Kinder und in allen Fällen arbeiten beide Vollzeit (der eine Partner nach 12 Monaten natürlich erst wieder). Ja Kinder kosten Geld, aber Familien werden auch ordentlich entlastet. Zitat von einem Kollegen, der drei Kinder hat: das dritte Kind kostet nahezu gar kein Geld mehr, weil im Prinzip schon alles da ist (Wohnraum, Kindersachen von den Geschwistern, etc.).
Eine 1,5 Zimmer-Wohnung für 650 Euro Miete zu bewohnen (in dementsprechenden Zustand) hat eben bei weitem nicht so eine hohe Lebensqualität wie die 3 Zimmer-Wohnung im Neubauviertel für 1300 Euro. Und von einem Haus mit Garten ganz zu schweigen.
In der Summe habe es Doppelverdiener, egal ob mit oder ohne Kinder, eine höhere Lebensqualität als Alleinlebende mit nur einem Einkommen. Von den sozialen Aspekten (Partner, Kinder, etc.) die zur Gesundheit beitragen mal ganz zu schweigen. Trotzdem wird nun wieder seitens der Regierung auf den alleinstehenden Kinderlosen eingedroschen. Man wird quasi nur noch als Arbeitsdrohne gesehen, die ja gefälligst mit der 70er Jahre 1-Zimmer-Altbauwohnung zufrieden sein soll. Kinderlosigkeit ist natürlich seitens der Regierung immer ein selbst bewußt gewähltes Lebensmodell. In der Wirklichkeit sieht dies aber anders aus. Und nein hier mein ich nicht diejenigen die es aus biologischen oder medizinischen Gründen nicht können. Es gibt genug Leute die einfach im "fruchtbaren" Alter keine langfristige feste Beziehung aufbauen konnten um Kinder zu zeugen. Diese werden somit erneut bestraft ( 1) weil sie schon die Melkkühe der Nation sind, 2) weil viele dieser Mensche  seelisch an der Kinderlosigkeit ein Leben lang leiden).
Und das finde ich nicht ok.
Und bzgl. der Pflegeversicherung: wer pflegt denn heutzutage noch seine Eltern selber? Das dürften die wenigsten sein, egal ob mit oder ohne Kinder. Der Grund ist oft recht trivial: man musste beruflich einfach wegziehen und lebt eben nun nicht mehr so nah bei den Eltern das man da mal eben nach Feierabend hinfahren kann. Auch hier kann ich nur wieder meinen Kollegenkreis anschauen: von 200 kommen ca. 25 aus der Region (60km Radius).

Last but not least: Es leben in Deutschland mittlerweile 83 Millionen Menschen, selbst ohne die kürzlich zugezogenen wären es 81,5 Millionen. Das ist Höchststand! Anfang der 80er Jahre waren es z.B. noch knapp 60 Millionen. Oder um es anders auszudrücke: unsere Sozialsysteme funktionieren anscheind nur mit ständigen Wachstum. Das kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Auch wenn es genügend "Land" gibt sind Umwelt und Ressourcen begrenzt. Schon jetzt behaupte ich sind 83 Millionen eigentlich zu viel für ein Land wie Deutschland.
Zudem trägt so ein Wachstum mehr zu Umweltbelastung bei als die ganze Gesellschaft jemals an CO2 und Schadstoffen real einsparen könnte. Ist das nicht das heilige neue Ziel unserer Volksparteien? Komisch, trotzdem wird alles dafür getan die Bevölkerungszahl noch weiter zu pushen. Wie passt das zusammen?


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2021)

Das Sozialsystem fußt(e) vorallem nicht darauf genau so lange Geld aus selbigem zu beziehen(Ausbildung+Rente) wie man einzahlt. 
Mein Vater hat, wenn ich mir ansehe wie lange seine Elterngeneration schon gelebt hat, gute Chancen am Ende 30 Jahre Rente bezogen zu haben. Das System war aber auf einen 15er Schnitt ausgelegt.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja Kinder kosten Geld, aber Familien werden auch ordentlich entlastet.


Also Geld ist alles was zählt, Freizeit etc zählt gar nicht


Lotto schrieb:


> Und bzgl. der Pflegeversicherung: wer pflegt denn heutzutage noch seine Eltern selber? Das dürften die wenigsten sein, egal ob mit oder ohne Kinder.


Wird hier eigentlich alles überlesen?
Man ist im Prinzip Unterhaltspflichtig als Kind...


Lotto schrieb:


> Anfang der 80er Jahre waren es z.B. noch knapp 60 Millionen.


Hast du jetzt ERNSTHAFT die DDR vergessen? Bei 60 Millionen waren wir 1905
oder nach Gebietsverlusten, Krieg etc mit BRD+DDR 1950


----------



## TrueRomance (31. Mai 2021)

Wir sind zu zweit, zahlen prinzipiell doch schon mehr weil wir deutlich mehr Abgaben haben als Verheiratete mit Kindern, was natürlich völlig ok ist. Auch müsste einer von uns beruflich zurück treten wenn ein Kind da wäre, zumindest bei unseren Jobs.

Frech finde ich vor allem das scheinheilige Argument, dass Pflegekräfte dadurch mehr verdienen. Seit wann werden die vom Staat bezahlt?

Warum eigentlich eine neue Abgabe erfinden nachdem man den Soli erst kürzlich abgeschafft hat? 

Auch sind hier noch einige Fragen offen. Was ist mit Menschen die einfach hässlich sind? Oder ein Kind frühzeitig verstorben ist?

Prinzipiell fände ich es gar nicht schlecht wenn dadurch ein vernünftiges Schulsystem mit ausreichend Schulen und Lehrern finanziert wird, ausreichend Kindergärten die sogar kostenfrei sind und man das Kind nicht pünktlich 16 Uhr abholen muss, vernünftiges Schulessen. Kostenloser ÖPNV für die Dorfkinder, kostenlose Kinderbetreuung während der Arbeitszeit der Eltern. Diese Liste könnte man wahrscheinlich endlos fortsetzen.

Am Ende kommt die Kohle doch eh nicht da an wo sie hin soll. Wir sollen solidarischer werden? Kein Thema, da gibt es aber ganz andere Punkte bei denen man anfangen kann. Keine Sonderbehandlung beim Rentensystem für Beamte, Steuern weg für Renten, Gleichbehandlung der Politiker bei den Sozialabgaben, Garantierte Kitaplätze in Wohnnähe, nicht privatisierte Krankenhäuser, ein gerechtes und menschenwürdiges Pflegesystem.

Statt dessen wird seit Jahren an den Eckpfeilern der Kinder und Jugend zusammengespart was zusammenzusparen geht. Vereinsförderung und Bildung zum Beispiel.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Man ist im Prinzip Unterhaltspflichtig als Kind...


Und das nicht zu knapp. Da lohnt arbeiten gehen fast nicht mehr wenn man keine eigenen Kinder hat.


----------



## -ElCritico- (31. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das geht doch zu 99,9 % anders rum:
> erst sind die Kinder da und dann braucht man eine größere Wohnung.


Trotzdem spart man davor und muss die Kohle parat haben, wenn es soweit ist. Ein Partner kann zumeist nicht anfangs arbeiten, die Person muss mitversorgt werden.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Dir ja nichts Schlechtes, aber das kommt alles noch, holterdipolter, von ganz alleine.
> Und dann willst Du ja auch ein Krankenhausbett, von der Allgemeinheit vorfinanziert.
> 
> Oder Du läßt Dich privat zu Hause behandeln,
> Ach nee, geht ja nicht, das ist Dir ja zu teuer.


Ich beschwere mich nicht über das KV-System, damit man mit irgendwelchen krummen Argumenten um die Ecke kommt. Mir ist bewusst, wie wichtig GKV ist. Es ging mir um die finanzielle Belastungen, die zusätzlich dazukommen. Single zu sein und noch keine Kinder zu haben ist kein Grund, dass alle auf einen einprügeln 


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wir werden uns genau darauf hinbewegen *müssen*, auch wenn es alle nicht wahr haben wollen.
> Ich hab 30 ... 40 % vom Gehalt gleich vornweg für Sozialleistungen abgezogen bekommen.


Werden wir schon, gut ausgehen wird es nicht, weil die Kohle ausgehen wird, bevor das Gleichgewicht eingetreten ist.


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber so ein Schei. , wie Medikamentenzuzahlungen oder First-Class-Medizin gab es da nicht.


Das ging wirklich nicht mehr anders. Unser Rentensystem ist sein Jahren für den P***. Der Rest zieht dem Gestank nach.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein wir bestrafen Faulheit.
> Tendenziell werden die krank, die in Jobs arbeiten die den Körper halt hart belasten.
> Dann deck dein Dach doch selbst! Dann bekommen die Dachdecker auch seltener Rückenprobleme.


Warum muss man hier immer ins Extreme gehen? Sind wir alle Dachdecker? Nein.
Nicht krank zu sein, bedeutet, dass man Überstunden macht, damit die Arbeit erledigt wird. Das kommt Gewiss nicht der Faulheit wegen und die Arbeit geht nicht von selbst, weil 1-2 Leute krank ausfallen. Manche fallen bei gutem Wetter "krank" aus. Das entspricht nicht meiner Arbeitsmoral. Wenn man die Überstunden ausgezahlt bekommt und dadruch mehr verdient, muss man aufpassen, dass man bloß nicht zu viel verdient 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann dieses Geheule echt nicht mehr hören...


Nö, kein Geheule, eine nüchterne Feststellung würde ich sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Warum muss man hier immer ins Extreme gehen? Sind wir alle Dachdecker? Nein.


Wer erklärt ihm was gemeint war?


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nicht krank zu sein, bedeutet, dass man Überstunden macht, damit die Arbeit erledigt wird.


Logischer Schluss, nein, eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Lotto (31. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also Geld ist alles was zählt, Freizeit etc zählt gar nicht


Kinder tragen zu einem gesunden Leben bei, d.h. die Lebenserwartung von unerwünscht Kinderlosen ist nachweislich geringer. Zudem ist natürlich auch das Leben unglücklicher.
Tausche ich gerne gegen deine verlorene "Freizeit".



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wird hier eigentlich alles überlesen?
> Man ist im Prinzip Unterhaltspflichtig als Kind...


Soweit ich informiert bin gilt die Unterhaltspflicht nur ab 100000 Euro Einkommen aufwärts, und zwar pro Person. Das dürfte also in der Bevölkerung auf die wenigsten zutreffen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt ERNSTHAFT die DDR vergessen? Bei 60 Millionen waren wir 1905
> oder nach Gebietsverlusten, Krieg etc mit BRD+DDR 1950


Ok hast Recht, mein Fehler. Waren 78 Millionen mit DDR. Ändert aber nix dran das wir nicht mehr Menschen brauchen.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin gilt die Unterhaltspflicht nur ab 100000 Euro Einkommen aufwärts, und zwar pro Person. Das dürfte also in der Bevölkerung auf die wenigsten zutreffen.


Wenn ein Elternteil pflegebedürftig ist, darfst du den Selbstbehalt behalten und der Rest geht weg. Die Mutti eines Kumpels hatte einen Schlaganfall und konnte nicht mehr arbeiten und musste betreut werden. Und selbst hier musste er mit dem Lebensgefährten seiner Mutti ständig rudern weil die Fahrdienste erst gefahren sind nachdem er auf Arbeit sein musste und ein früheres Abholen extra gekostet hätte. Das was die Kasse gezahlt hat, hat dafür vorn und hinten nicht gereicht. Unser tolles Pflegesystem ist eine Katastrophe wenn man selbst oder ein Angehöriger krank wird.
Und wie es oft in Pflegeeinrichtungen zugeht muss ich sicher nicht erwähnen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das was die Kasse gezahlt hat, hat dafür vorn und hinten nicht gereicht. Unser tolles Pflegesystem ist eine Katastrophe wenn man selbst oder ein Angehöriger krank wird.
> Und wie es oft in Pflegeeinrichtungen zugeht muss ich sicher nicht erwähnen.


Nicht Wenige mussten deswegen schon ihre Häuser verkaufen. Wenn ein Altenheimplatz mal locker 4000-5000 Euro im Monat  kostet (die höchsten Pflegestufen). Und alle Rücklagen aufgebraucht sind. Gleichzeitig ist die Versorgung in Altenheimen stellenweise katastrophal. Weil es zu wenig Pflegekräfte gibt. Da kommen auf eine Pflegekraft mal locker 20 Bewohner. Die alle adäquat zu versorgen ist schon fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juni 2021)

0,1% sind viel zu wenig. Kinderlose sollten 1% extra abführen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Also @Lotto wie du siehst ist das was oben genannt wurde ein Problem der Allgemeinheit wenn man keine Kinder hat. 
Zahl die 0,1 Prozent halt nicht, aber dann solltest du später auch so konsequent auf die Pflege verzichten.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Last but not least: Es leben in Deutschland mittlerweile 83 Millionen Menschen, selbst ohne die kürzlich zugezogenen wären es 81,5 Millionen. Das ist Höchststand! Anfang der 80er Jahre waren es z.B. noch knapp 60 Millionen. Oder um es anders auszudrücke: unsere Sozialsysteme funktionieren anscheind nur mit ständigen Wachstum. Das kann auf Dauer nicht funktionieren. Auch wenn es genügend "Land" gibt sind Umwelt und Ressourcen begrenzt. Schon jetzt behaupte ich sind 83 Millionen eigentlich zu viel für ein Land wie Deutschland.
> Zudem trägt so ein Wachstum mehr zu Umweltbelastung bei als die ganze Gesellschaft jemals an CO2 und Schadstoffen real einsparen könnte. Ist das nicht das heilige neue Ziel unserer Volksparteien? Komisch, trotzdem wird alles dafür getan die Bevölkerungszahl noch weiter zu pushen. Wie passt das zusammen?


Das Wachstum der deutschen Bevölkerung ist sehr gering, im Vergleich zu anderen Ländern.
Ich weiß auch nicht wo immer dieser Nonsens herkommt, 1939 betrug die deuschte Bevölkerung schon über 79 Millionen, wenn man BRD und DDR 1989 zuasammenrechnet waren es 78 Millionen. Nun sind wir mit den starken Flüchtlingswellen der 1990er und 2015er Jahre auf 83 Millionen.
Zum Vergleich, die Japaner haben ungefähr die gleiche Landmasse und *127 Millionen* Einwohner!



Lotto schrieb:


> Ok hast Recht, mein Fehler. Waren 78 Millionen mit DDR. Ändert aber nix dran das wir nicht mehr Menschen brauchen.


Wenn man sich unsere Alterspyramide ansieht, mit den Babyboomern der 1960er Jahre bis zum Pillenknick und rechnen kann, weiß man das solche Behauptungen eingfach nur Unsinn fast Schwachsinn sind.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also @Lotto wie du siehst ist das was oben genannt wurde ein Problem der Allgemeinheit wenn man keine Kinder hat.


Was du, was auch ein Problem der Allgemeinheit ist?
Fette Menschen, die ihr Übergewicht mit einer Ernährungsumstellung in den Griff bekommen könnten, selbiges aber nicht tun und anfälliger für Bluthochdruck, Diabetes, Gelenkbeschwerden und Lebererkrankungen sind und wohl auch Gefahr laufen, eher ein Pflegefall zu werden. Die dann im gehobenen Alter jede Woche die Arztpraxen vollstopfen, während ich als Kassenzahler für deren verkorksten Lebensstil aufkommen darf.

Und anderswo verbringen krebskranke Kinder ihr Leben im Krankenhaus.   

Das ist kein Zynismus, das ist mein voller Ernst.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich, die Japaner haben ungefähr die glei8che Landmasse und *127 Millionen* Einwohner!


Ja, kuck' dir die Japaner an. Haben jetzt ein massives Demografieproblem,  keine Industrienation ist so überaltert.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich unsere Alterspyramide ansieht, mit den Babyboomern der 1960er Jahre bis zum Pillenknick und rechnen kann, weiß man das solche Behauptungen eingfach nur Unsinn fast Schwachsinn sind.


Ist Überbevölkerung etwa die Lösung? Fakt ist auch wiederum, die Länder mit den höchsten Geburtenraten sind gleichzeitig auch mit die ärmsten.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was du, was auch ein Problem der Allgemeinheit ist?


Was willst du sagen? Wir haben mehr als ein Problem?
Weil wir mehr als ein Problem haben sollen wir andere nicht lösen?


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was willst du sagen? Wir haben mehr als ein Problem?
> Weil wir mehr als ein Problem haben sollen wir andere nicht lösen?


Nö, sondern dass nicht nur A, sondern auch B gesagt werden muss. Und das erst recht in einer Solidargemeinschaft, in der ja hier niemand müde wird, dies stets zu betonen.^^


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was du, was auch ein Problem der Allgemeinheit ist?
> Fette Menschen, die ihr Übergewicht mit einer Ernährungsumstellung in den Griff bekommen könnten, selbiges aber nicht tun und anfälliger für Bluthochdruck, Diabetes, Gelenkbeschwerden und Lebererkrankungen sind und wohl auch Gefahr laufen, eher ein Pflegefall zu werden. Die dann im gehobenen Alter jede Woche die Arztpraxen vollstopfen, während ich als Kassenzahler für deren verkorksten Lebensstil aufkommen darf.


Das liest sich ganz schön menschenverachtend.  Schon alleine das "fette Menschen". Du unterstellst übergewichtigen Menschen das sie nur dick sind weil sie zu faul und träge sind. Aber es gibt eine Vielzahl an Ursachen für Übergewichtigkeit.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, sondern dass nicht nur A, sondern auch B gesagt werden muss. Und das erst recht in einer Solidargemeinschaft, in der ja hier niemand müde wird, dies stets zu betonen.^^


Du lebst in einer FREIEN Gesellschaft, wir sind  Gott sei Dank noch nicht so weit, oder besser gesagt wir haben es nach 12 sehr dunklen Jahren wieder abgeschafft, das in jeder Straße ein Blockwart aufpasst, wie wir unser Leben führen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Und was erwartest du jetzt in der Diskussion?
Ich bin dafür die Bevölkerung schlanker und gesünder zu machen, aber warum
machst du jetzt ein neues Fass auf? Das ist doch jetzt nicht das Thema.


RyzA schrieb:


> Du unterstellst übergewichtigen Menschen das sie nur dick sind weil sie zu faul und träge sind.


Sein wir mal ehrlich, das ist die Minderheit, die das nicht wegen Bewegung/Ernährung haben. Vielen Menschen siehst du auch gar nicht an, dass sie Fett sind (nach BMI).


----------



## Wumpi747 (1. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist ja schonwieder ein völlig alter Hut.
> Heutzutage nennt man sowas "Influencer"...


Gesundheit !

Da ich in der Pflege tätig bin, ein Kind habe, welches aber nicht bei mir versichert ist, fürchte ich, das ich dann auch in die Spalte fallen werde, gleich mal mehr zahlen zu müßen, wenn die Pennisköpfe, das beschliessen.
Aber ich Frage mich, wann dann endlich mal dieses "Schubladendenken" abgeschafft wird.
Letztendlich müßen alle Steuern zahlen und wer,was, wann und wieviel zahlt, weiß letztendlich nur der, der es schwarz auf weiß hat und kontrolliert.
Viele zahlen z.B. was, sie wissen nicht wofür,wieso,weshalb und warum. "Ja, das steht da schon immer und ich zahle das scho über zig Jahre. SUPER !
Es gibt auch Leute, die können noch nicht mal ihre Gehaltsabrechnung richtig lesen, weil se die Abkürzungen darauf nicht verstehen und dies und jenes nicht.
Glaubt ihr etwa, das denen ein paar veränderte Zahlen auf selbigen auffallen würde ? *lach*
Ich nicht.
Solange nicht min. 3 Mille an Menschen in Berlin aufschlagen und demonstrieren, tut sich hier eh nix in Deutschland.
Da bleibts bei Ja und Amen und den anch unten guckenden "Kopfnicker" der resegnierenden Mainstream Sklaven des Staates. *kotz*
Mein Apell an die Politik: macht mal ruhig weiter so


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und was erwartest du jetzt in der Diskussion?
> Ich bin dafür die Bevölkerung schlanker und gesünder zu machen, aber warum
> machst du jetzt ein neues Fass auf? Das ist doch jetzt nicht das Thema.


Wen meinst du? Ich hatte nur reagiert.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Sein wir mal ehrlich, das ist die Minderheit, die das nicht wegen Bewegung/Ernährung haben.


So klein ist der Teil gar nicht. Kannst ja mal nach krankhaften Übergewicht und seinen Ursachen googeln.
Klar sollte man es nicht nur darauf schieben oder das man nichts machen kann.
Aber so einfach ist das alles nicht. Und so wie Two-Face es formuliert hatte, eben menschenverachtend.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und was erwartest du jetzt in der Diskussion?
> Ich bin dafür die Bevölkerung schlanker und gesünder zu machen, aber warum
> machst du jetzt ein neues Fass auf? Das ist doch jetzt nicht das Thema.
> 
> Sein wir mal ehrlich, das ist die Minderheit, die das nicht wegen Bewegung/Ernährung haben. Vielen Menschen siehst du auch gar nicht an, dass sie Fett sind (nach BMI).


Das ist Privatsache, wir leben nicht umsonst in einer freien individuellen Gesellschaft, sonst können wir auch gleich ins Mittelalter zurück, war es damals die Kirche die ihren Moralkodex durchsetzen wollte, sind es heute Öko(faschisten), die jedem ihren Lebensstil aufdrücken wollen.
Man kann nicht alles haben und muss in einer freien Gesellschaft, schlicht und einfach damit leben, dass es Leute gibt, die anders leben wollen als man selbst.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sein wir mal ehrlich, das ist die Minderheit, die das nicht wegen Bewegung/Ernährung haben. Vielen Menschen siehst du auch gar nicht an, dass sie Fett sind (nach BMI).


Die traditionelle Übergewichtsgrenze beim BMI ist zu tief gezogen wenn man sie mit den gesundheitlichen Einschränkungen vergleicht die die Untergewichtsgrenze bereits bedeutet.
Ein gutes Stück darüber wird es aber halt trotzdem deutlich ungesund.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das liest sich ganz schön menschenverachtend.  Schon alleine das "fette Menschen". Du unterstellst übergewichtigen Menschen das sie nur dick sind weil sie zu faul und träge sind. Aber es gibt eine Vielzahl an Ursachen für Übergewichtigkeit.


Ja, ich weiß, Schilddrüsenunterfunktion und solche Sachen. Kann man aber behandeln.
Mir geht's dabei um diejenigen, die trotz eindrücklichem, ärztlichen Rat weiterfuttern, grade im hohen Alter in dem's erst recht darum gehen sollte, auf die Ernährung zu achten, wenn ich in meinen alten Tage auch gesundheitlich einigermaßen beschwerdefrei leben will. Aber nein, für viele ist es schon eine Zumutung, mal auf den Schweinsbraten zu verzichten. Es wird jeden Tag Fleisch gegessen, dann liegt man mit Bluthochdruck alle paar Tage beim Arzt und den Kassenzahler auf der Tasche. Für mich ist das blanker Egoismus. Man muss kein Nihilist sein, um das so zu sehen, im Gegenteil.
Wie viel Geld könnten die Krankenkassen eigentlich sparen, wenn es weniger Übergewichtige -  oder grenzen wir es mal ein - Adipöse gäbe?
Aber dann werden die Kinderlosen bestraft, weil sie eine u.U. persönliche und ökologisch nachvollziehbare Entscheidung getroffen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wen meinst du? Ich hatte nur reagiert.


Wenn du das Fass nicht aufgemacht hast bist du natürlich nicht gemeint.


RyzA schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal nach krankhaften Übergewicht und seinen Ursachen googeln.


Wie gesagt, Krankhaft beginnt bei BMI 30 und das siehst du den Leuten oft nicht an.
Ich war Fett, ganz objektiv. Aber hat das jemand bemerkt? Nein
Jetzt bin ich normal


Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber dann werden die Kinderlosen bestraft, weil sie eine u.U. persönliche und ökologisch nachvollziehbare Entscheidung getroffen haben.


Nein, es wird eingepreist. Ich hab was dazu geschrieben, denk mal dran wenn du gepflegt werden musst.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Man kann nicht alles haben und muss in einer freien Gesellschaft, schlicht und einfach damit leben, dass es Leute gibt, die anders leben wollen als man selbst.


Ja, aber warum soll diese Freiheit kostenlos sein? Man muss das ganze mindestens in die richtige Richtung lenken.
Du hast ja auch die Freiheit dein Abitur mit 3.0 zu machen. Arzt wirst du damit aber eher nicht mehr.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

Armutsgefährdungsquoten von Familien
					

Durch Kinder steigen die Ausgaben der Haushalte und gleichzeitig können die Einnahmen durch zeitintensive Betreuung sinken. Entsprechend steigt das Armutsrisiko mit steigender Kinderzahl.




					www.bpb.de
				











						Alleinerziehende in Deutschland - Wenn die Armut droht
					

Wer in Deutschland alleine ein Kind erzieht, ist ganz besonders armutsgefährdet. Umverteilungsmaßnahmen helfen wenig, denn wer Sozialleistungen bekommt, sieht davon keinen Cent. Viele Betroffene würden sowieso lieber arbeiten. Aber auch das ist oft gar nicht so einfach.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				



Aber ich vergaß: Nur reiche Säcke, diese Leute mit Kindern.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja, aber warum soll diese Freiheit kostenlos sein? Man muss das ganze mindestens in die richtige Richtung lenken.
> Du hast ja auch die Freiheit dein Abitur mit 3.0 zu machen. Arzt wirst du damit aber eher nicht mehr.


Das passiert doch überall und es wird auch weiter passieren, weil der gesellschaftliche Druck wächst.

Man schaue sich nur Rauchen und Trinken an. Was in den 1980er u. 1990er noch völlig normal war, macht dich heute zum "Außenseiter" in der Gesellschaft oder kostet dich eventuell sogar deinen Job und jede Aufstiegschance (z.B. Trinken in der Mittagspause). Rauchen wird seit Jahrzehnten immer teurer.

Menschen die aus eigenem Verschulden übergewichtig sind, haben m.A. nach, jetzt schon Nachteile in der Gesellschaft und sei es nur bei der Jobsuche, das wird weiter zunehmen., auch auf anderen Gebieten, dafür brauchen wir keinen Blockwart. Es ist immer ein *Grenzgang* zwischen Vernunft und Toleranz, man schaue sich die *Prohibition*
an, sicherlich gut gemeint, hat aber bei den Menschen durch den Verbotscharakter, zum gegenteiligen Effekt geführt.
Solche Dinge brauchen Zeit, um sich durchzusetzen (siehe Rauchen und Trinken), mit "Verboten" erreicht man eventuell sogar das Gegenteil.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, es wird eingepreist. Ich hab was dazu geschrieben, denk mal dran wenn du gepflegt werden musst.


Nicht nur das. Wenn alle sich dafür entscheiden würden, auf Kinder zu verzichten, gäbe es  kaum noch Renteneinzahler. Die Gesellschaft ist  so schon demografisch veraltet. Immer mehr Rentenempfänger und weniger Einzahler. Vor allem deswegen wurde auch das Abi nach 12 Jahren eingeführt. Damit die jungen Menschen eher anfangen zu arbeiten und dann in das Sozial - und Rentensystem einzahlen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Armutsgefährdungsquoten von Familien
> 
> 
> Durch Kinder steigen die Ausgaben der Haushalte und gleichzeitig können die Einnahmen durch zeitintensive Betreuung sinken. Entsprechend steigt das Armutsrisiko mit steigender Kinderzahl.
> ...


Das ist die eine Seite der Medaille, die andere ist, das jeder selber dafür verantwortlich ist, ob und wann er Kinder in die Welt setzt.
Ein bewusster Blick *vorher* ins Portemonnaie und/oder den Partner ist da sicher hilfreicher, als wenn das Kind schon sprichwörtlich in den Brunnen gefallen ist. *Im Jahr 2021 ist Kinder zu bekommen eine sehr bewusste Entscheidung und keine zufällige.*


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem deswegen wurde auch das Abi nach 12 Jahren eingeführt.


In Thüringen ist es seit eh und je nach 12 Jahren und in der ehemaligen DDR war es auch nach 12 Jahren. Das eine Jahr Schauspielunterricht hätte man sich also schon lange sparen können.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> In Thüringen ist es seit eh und je nach 12 Jahren und in der ehemaligen DDR war es auch nach 12 Jahren. Das eine Jahr Schauspielunterricht hätte man sich also schon lange sparen können.


Schon mal Kinder gehabt oder durch sehr nahe Verwandte oder Bekannte den Unterschied zwischen Abi mit 13  und 12 Jahren gesehen?
Der Unterschied ist für die Jugendlichen sehr groß, dein Kommentar dazu zeigt, dass du davon eher gar keine Ahnung hast!
Dazu wird mit dem Abi mit 12 Jahren auch noch der mögliche Aufstieg von Kindern im Schulsystem zusätzlich massiv erschwert.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Es ist natürlich klar das der Druck dann höher ist auf die Schüler. Wenn in kürzerer Zeit quasi das selbe gelernt werden soll. Manche Bundesländer haben das meines Wissens auch wieder zurückgenommen.
Ich wollte auch nur deutlich machen das Kinder die Zukunft sind und man nicht nur wegen dem "Fortbestand unserer Art" auf sie angewiesen ist. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich schon verstehen, wenn welche skeptisch dabei sind selber Kinder in die Welt zu setzen. Die Welt wird immer ungemütlicher (was teilweise auch am Menschen liegt, aber anderes Thema). Und vieles ist auch heutzutage komplizierter geworden.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist die eine Seite der Medaille, die andere ist, das jeder selber dafür verantwortlich ist, ob und wann er Kinder in die Welt setzt.


Und eine weitere Seite der Medaille ist, dass auch Jahrzehnte nach der Wiedervereinigung, die unterschiedliche Familien- und Sozialpolitik in Ost- und West nachwirkt.








						Familienpolitik in Ost- und Westdeutschland und ihre langfristigen Auswirkungen | Heinrich-Böll-Stiftung
					

Frauen- und Familienpolitik wurden in der DDR sehr früh eng miteinander verknüpft. Mehr als ein Vierteljahrhundert nach dem Mauerfall lässt sich diese unterschiedliche Schwerpunktsetzung noch immer im regionalen Vergleich ablesen.




					www.boell.de
				





			http://www.sozialpolitik-aktuell.de/files/sozialpolitik-aktuell/_Politikfelder/Familienpolitik/Datensammlung/PDF-Dateien/abbVII94.pdf
		



			http://www.sozialpolitik-aktuell.de/files/sozialpolitik-aktuell/_Politikfelder/Bevoelkerung/Datensammlung/PDF-Dateien/abbVII8.pdf


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Nicht nur das. Wenn alle sich dafür entscheiden würden, auf Kinder zu verzichten, gäbe es  kaum noch Renteneinzahler.


Das wird nie kommen, es wird immer Menschen geben, die Kinder wollen und die kriegen sie in der Regel auch.
Aber auf einie niedrigere Geburtenrate muss man sich halt einstellen. Es gab' zu Adernauers Zeiten schon Ökonomen, die das haben kommen sehen und audrücklich vor den negativen Auswirkungen seines Rentensystems gewarnt haben.
Aber bis heute will das keiner ernsthaft reformieren, dabei ist das alte Familienbild, mit Mann + Frau + drei Kinder schon lange nicht mehr zukunftsfähig und würde irgendwann auch ökologisch in ein Desaster führen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man schaue sich nur Rauchen


Was immer noch zu viele machen. 
Ich bin hier für ein Verkaufsverbot, nicht streng kriminalisieren, aber wenn man am Kiosk etc keine Zigaretten mehr kaufen kann wird es schon erheblich weniger Raucher geben. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Jahr 2021 ist Kinder zu bekommen eine sehr bewusste Entscheidung und keine zufällige.


Leider will die Verbotspartei nicht, dass man sich ordentlich informieren kann.


----------



## -ElCritico- (1. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon mal Kinder gehabt oder durch sehr nahe Verwandte oder Bekannte den Unterschied zwischen Abi mit 13  und 12 Jahren gesehen?
> Der Unterschied ist für die Jugendlichen sehr groß, dein Kommentar dazu zeigt, dass du davon eher gar keine Ahnung hast!
> Dazu wird mit dem Abi mit 12 Jahren auch noch der mögliche Aufstieg von Kindern im Schulsystem zusätzlich massiv erschwert.


Das ist nicht das Probem des 12 Jahre Abis, sondern des jetztigen Schulsystems. Es ist überfüllt von unnötigem Kramm and auswendiggelerntem "Fachwissen". Das Schulsystem muss modernisiert werden.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und eine weitere Seite der Medaille ist, dass auch Jahrzehnte nach der Wiedervereinigung, die unterschiedliche Familien- und Sozialpolitik in Ost- und West nachwirkt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie wir alle Wissen, war das politisch so gewollt, um einmal die politische Erziehung der Kinder in der Hand zu haben und darüber hinaus, hatte die DDR seit ihrer Gründung damit zu kämpfen, zu wenig Bevölkerung für alle Aufgaben zu haben, die Abwanderung tat ihr übriges.
Der Mauerbau war auch eine familienpolitische Entscheidung!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider will die Verbotspartei nicht, dass man sich ordentlich informieren kann.


Wenn das mal wieder auf die CDU gemünzt ist, ist das wieder einer deiner üblichen völlig idiotischen Behauptungen ohne jegliche Belege. Jeder kann sich in Deutschland sehr genau einen Überblick verschaffen und wenn man eingermaßen vernünftig ist, kommt es erst gar nicht zu der Möglichkeit einer Abtreibung, weil ich schon dutzende von Möglichkeiten habe, das vorher zu verhindern.
Mal wieder einer deiner Schwachsinnskommentare.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin hier für ein Verkaufsverbot, nicht streng kriminalisieren, aber wenn man am Kiosk etc keine Zigaretten mehr kaufen kann wird es schon erheblich weniger Raucher geben.


Würde wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen. Dann würde auf dem Schwarzmarkt damit mehr gehandelt.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gab' zu Adernauers Zeiten schon Ökonomen, die das haben kommen sehen und audrücklich vor den negativen Auswirkungen seines Rentensystems gewarnt haben.


Märchen des Neoliberalismus. Richtig wäre, das ganze zu einer solidarischen Bürgerversicherung weiterzuentwickeln, in der jeder Pflichtversichert ist. Ein Ausweichen auf Private und berufsständische Extrawürste gilt nicht mehr. Ebenso gehört die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in ihrer jetzigen Form abgeschafft, damit auch Einkommen die über dieser liegen, ihren Teil zum Sozialsystem beitragen und sich nicht rausnehmen können. Zweck dieser sollte nur noch sein, z.B. die Höhe von Entgeltersatzleistungen zu beschränken.
Dazu kommt: Seit Adenauers Zeiten ist die Arbeitsproduktivität drastisch gestiegen und damit einhergehend auch die gesamtgesellschaftliche Wertschöpfung. Ebenso wurden Tätigkeiten, die zuvor von Menschen erledigt wurden, durch Maschinen, Roboter und/oder Automaten ersetzt - was jetzt per se nichts schlimmes ist, denn man sollte eigentlich froh sein, wenn dem Menschen die Arbeit ausgeht - wo man sich auch überlegen könnte, ob man nicht eine Art "Maschinenabgabe" einführt, die direkt dem Sozialsystem zugute kommt. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon mal Kinder gehabt oder durch sehr nahe Verwandte oder Bekannte den Unterschied zwischen Abi mit 13 und 12 Jahren gesehen?


Ich komme aus einem Bundesland, wo sich auch im Zuge des Beitritts zur BRD nichts an den 12 Jahren geändert hat. Aber gesehen ja: Die mit 13 Jahren haben für mich immer was von halben Schauspieler, die mit 12 Jahren i.d.R. nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie wir alle Wissen, war das politisch so gewollt, um einmal die politische Erziehung der Kinder in der Hand zu haben und darüber hinaus, hatte die DDR seit ihrer Gründung damit zu kämpfen hatte, zu wenig Bevölkerung für alle Aufgaben zu haben, die Abwanderung tat ihr übriges.


Auch, aber nicht nur. Die Familien- und Frauenpolitik in der Bundesrepublik war einfach nur gruselig und absolut hinterm Mond. Das liest man auch an verschiedenen Stellen in dem Artikel der Böll-Stiftung, z.B.:


> Ein erstes Beispiel dafür ist der Einigungsvertrag selbst, in dem für ostdeutsche Alleinerziehende eine Ausnahmeklausel aufgenommen wurde, nach der für sie die westdeutsche Regelung, automatisch einen Amtsvormund für das Kind zugewiesen zu bekommen, nicht galt. Auf dem ehemaligen Gebiet der DDR wurden 1986 bereits 30 Prozent aller Kinder außerhalb einer Ehe geboren (heute sind es sogar über 60 Prozent).[...]


Man muss schon eine brunsdummer Arsch sein, um sich eine Regelung einfallen zu lassen, die Kindern von Alleinerziehenden automatisch einen Amtsvormund zuweist.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was immer noch zu viele machen.
> Ich bin hier für ein Verkaufsverbot, nicht streng kriminalisieren, aber wenn man am Kiosk etc keine Zigaretten mehr kaufen kann wird es schon erheblich weniger Raucher geben.


Ich als Raucher bin ja schon lange für ein Verkaufsverbot...meinetwegen kann man ds auch unter Strafe stellen.

Ich hätte übrigens gerne Kinder gehabt, hab aber in jungen Jahren nur die dämlichsten Weiber kennengelernt und irgendwann hab ichs dann ganz bleiben lassen.

Wenn mir die Regierung natürlich ne passende Tussi vorbei bringt, dann hoppel ich die olle auch ohne Verhüterli Wund und mach se dick.^^


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich komme aus einem Bundesland, wo sich auch im Zuge des Beitritts zur BRD nichts an den 12 Jahren geändert hat. Aber gesehen ja: Die mit 13 Jahren haben für mich immer was von halben Schauspieler, die mit 12 Jahren i.d.R. nicht.


Es gibt auch gute Schauspieler gänzlich ohne Abitur.  


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich als Raucher bin ja schon lange für ein Verkaufsverbot...meinetwegen kann man ds auch unter Strafe stellen.


Zum Mond schiessen den ganzen Dreck.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn das mal wieder auf die CDU gemünzt ist, ist das wieder einer deiner üblichen völlig idiotischen Behauptungen ohne jegliche Belege.


Getroffene Hunde bellen. 

Wenn schon der Richter sowas über das Urteil sagt:

"Sie müssen das Urteil tragen wie einen Ehrentitel in einem Kampf für ein besseres Gesetz."








						Urteil gegen Ärztin bestätigt
					

Das Landgericht Gießen hat die Berufung einer Allgemeinmedizinerin gegen ein Urteil wegen verbotener Werbung für Schwangerschaftsabbrüche abgewiesen. Sie solle das Urteil 'tragen wie einen Ehrentitel in einem Kampf für ein besseres Gesetz', rät der Richte




					www.aerztezeitung.de
				




Das ist sehr bezeichnend oder?


RyzA schrieb:


> Würde wahrscheinlich nicht viel bringen. Dann würde auf dem Schwarzmarkt damit mehr gehandelt.


Logisch würde es das. Aber der Konsum selbst würde massiv abnehmen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

Warum gleich solche Totalverbote? Ein absolutes Werbeverbot für Tabakwaren würde auch schon reichen. Aber da war Deutschland auf EU-Ebene nicht nur der größte Bremser, sondern wenn es um die Umsetzung solcher Richtlinien geht und ging, auch immer der Bummelletzte.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Getroffene Hunde bellen.
> 
> Wenn schon der Richter sowas über das Urteil sagt:
> 
> ...


Ganz ehrlich?
Bei dir hakt es völlig aus!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Leider will die Verbotspartei nicht, dass man sich ordentlich informieren kann.


Als wenn Schwangerschaftsverhütung damit anfängt, sich über die Methoden von Ärzten zu informieren, wie sie *genau* eine Abtreibung durchführen.
Nur wieder deine übliche Hetze und getrolle.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Als wenn Schwangerschaftsverhütung damit anfängt, sich über die Methoden von Ärzten zu informieren, wie sie *genau* eine Abtreibung durchführen.


Sie fängt nicht damit an aber im Zweifel gehört sie dazu. 
Willst du mir nicht lieber erklären warum dieses Verbot eben nicht unsinnig ist und unbedingt ins StGB gehört? 


Aber nein diese kritische Fragen sind trollerei.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sie fängt nicht damit an aber im Zweifel gehört sie dazu.
> Willst du mir nicht lieber erklären warum dieses Verbot eben nicht unsinnig ist und unbedingt ins StGB gehört?
> 
> 
> Aber nein diese kritische Fragen sind trollerei.


Wenn ich schreibe, das im Jahr 2021 eine Schwangerschaft, eine sehr bewusste Entscheidung ist, worauf du antwortest und bewusst in den Raum stellst, dass die CDU eine Politik betreibt, die es erschweren oder verhindern soll, sich ordentlich über Schwangeschaftsverhütung zu informieren, ist das eine Lüge, es ist gerade zu an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten!
Ich bin auch kein Freund dieses Werbeverbots, es hat aber rein gar nichts damit zu tun, ob Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft genügend Informationen bekommen, sich bewusst für oder gegen eine Schwangerschaft zu entscheiden.
Es ist nur wieder eine deiner schwachsinnigen Nebelbomben, um rumbashen zu können!


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Freund dieses Werbeverbots, es hat aber rein gar nichts damit zu tun, ob Menschen in unserer Gesellschaft genügend Informationen bekommen, sich bewusst für oder gegen eine Schwangerschaft zu entscheiden.


Es ist ein Baustein des ganzen und es ist unter anderem die Schuld deiner Partei, dass es dieses Gesetz noch gibt. 

Auch die Homoehe wurde durch deine Partei lange aufgehalten. 

Ich kann dich als politischen Menschen ernster nehmen wenn du die Fehler der eigenen Partei offen ansprichst. Wir sind ja hier nicht am Wahlkampftisch sondern im Forum. 

(Ja deine Kritik am Gesetz nehme ich zur Kenntnis, deine Partei geht aber ohne Kritik an der Sache raus)


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> 0,1% sind viel zu wenig. Kinderlose sollten 1% extra abführen.


Und Katzenlose sollten die 1% an Tierheime zahlen.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juni 2021)

Wir brauchen sowieso mehr Umverteilung. Ich stehe einer Tierschutzabgabe für Besserverdiener offen gegenüber.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wir brauchen sowieso mehr Umverteilung. Ich stehe einer Tierschutzabgabe für Besserverdiener offen gegenüber.


Warum nicht erst mal auf'm Teppich bleiben, und die Haltung von Katzen, Vögeln, Hamstern etc. ebenfalls besteuern?


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

Und ich bin dafür, dass jeder Frischfleisch im Stall haben sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und Katzenlose sollten die 1% an Tierheime zahlen.


Die Leute ohne Akkuschrauber, Ratschenkasten, Akkuflex und Stiftzieher nicht vergessen...10%.^^

Obdachlose und Arbeitslose sollten auch ordentlich bezahlen, umso mehr die Löhnen, um so weniger Bock haben die, so weiterzumachen.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und Katzenlose sollten die 1% an Tierheime zahlen.


Wenn´s dem Staat nur ums Geld geht, dann könnten sie doch endlich mal anfangen bei Apple, Facebook, Google, Amazon, Valve, Spotify, Netflix und Co. abzukasieren. Da fließen Milliarden an Euro einfach am Fiskus vorbei. Aber nein, schröpfen wir doch lieber den Steuerzahler noch mehr. -.-


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Besserverdiener


Warum nur Besserverdiener? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> und die Haltung besteuern


Das wäre ziemlich ungerecht, so ungerecht wie die Hundesteuer.

Also ich bin ja der Meinung, dass generell erstmal alle Sozialabgaben, Steuern etc. abgeschafft werden. Dann setzt man sich zusammen und überlegt sich was sinnvolles. Die gerechteste Möglichkeit für alle wäre die, alles mit der Mehrwertsteuer einzuholen. Die muss dann natürlich deutlich erhöht werden.
Jeder kann sich dann selbst überlegen wofür er wie viel Geld ausgibt und ob er es ausgibt. Wer mehr verdient, gibt mehr aus. Das wäre der gerechteste Weg. Steuerhinterziehung und Geld am Fiskus vorbei geht dann auch nicht. Wer es ausgibt, zählt automatisch in unser Steuer und Sozialsystem. Alle im Ausland getätigten Käufe müssen ohne Freigrenze nachversteuert werden und fertig. Zumindest wäre das dann transparent.



Painkiller schrieb:


> Wenn´s dem Staat nur ums Geld geht, dann könnten sie doch endlich mal anfangen bei Apple, Facebook, Google, Amazon, Valve, Spotify, Netflix und Co. abzukasieren. Da fließen Milliarden an Euro einfach am Fiskus vorbei. Aber nein, schröpfen wir doch lieber den Steuerzahler noch mehr. -.-


Jupp, das wäre mit meiner Idee auch vorbei.


----------



## flx23 (1. Juni 2021)

Ich hab jetzt lange überlegt ob ich mich wirklich an dieser Diskussion beteiligen will, aber was hier für Argumente so rumfliegen und auf welchen ebenen diskutiert wird finde ich schon echt schwach...

Das es für Kinderlosigkeit viele Gründe geben kann, darüber herrscht hier ja zum Glück ein Konsens. Und das viele Leute nicht alle Mittel ausreizen wollen was die Medizin so bietet kann ich auch gut verstehen. Denn künstliche Befruchtung ist ein erheblicher Eingriff, oft langwierig und kostet sehr viel Kraft. 
Somit wird es in der Gesellschaft immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz an Personen geben die, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kinderlos sind. 

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es dann den Teil der Bevölkerung der Kinder bekommen hat. Auch das kann ein geplantes Ereignis sein, aber manchmal eben auch ein ungeplantes. Denn die Beste Verhütungsmethode kann versagen und nicht jeder ist bereit eine Abtreibung durchzuführen. 

Dank des Aktuellen Rentensystems ist es nun mal so, dass die aktuelle Generation die Renten der vorherigen Generation finanziert, somit brauchen wir eine gewisse Geburtenrate. 
Die vom Staat unterstützte und finanzierte Pflege ist eine Bonusleistung die nur wenig Länder bieten. Denn dort muss man am Anfang vom Monat das Geld im Pflegeheim auf den Tisch legen oder man fliegt raus. 

Und Eltern sein ist mehr als "ein wenig Familienglück, Steuererleichterungen, und Kindergeld" zu haben.
Zum einen hat man viele zusätzliche Ausgaben die nicht mal annährend von den zusätzlichen Einnahmen wie Kindergeld aufgewogen werden. Auch ist es mit Familie nur schwer möglich das beide Eltern 100% Arbeiten gehen und auf der Kariereleiter weiter aufsteigen. 
Man Braucht ein größeres Auto oder sogar ein zweites, eine größere Wohnung, Urlaube, falls man sich das leisten kann, werden teurer, Schule kostet auch ein gewisses Geld. 
Das heißt jeder der sich um ein Kind kümmert und damit dafür sorgt das es in 20 Jahren neue Steuerzahler gibt, verzichtet damit die eigen Kariere und Selbstverwirklichung.

Doch was wäre denn jetzt fair? 
- Jeder sorgt selbst für seine Pflegeversicherung? --> Wer sich nicht kümmert den lässt man dann daheim im Sessel sterben???
- Alle Zahlen gleich viel? --> Das bedeutet dann auch Eltern die sich für mindesten 15 Jahre um ihr Kind (oder mehr Jahre bei mehreren Kindern) gekümmert und damit in vielen Bereichen (finanziell und persönlich) weniger bekommen haben die gleiche Belastung wie Erwachsene ohne Kinder haben ???
- Es zahlen nur diejenigen die in Zukunft Pflegebedürftig werden? --> Wird ein wenig schwierig ohne Zeitmaschine.


Ich finde es echt schade das der Solidaritätsgedanke so wenig noch vorhanden ist... Ich sehe es so:

Ich zahle gerne meine Krankenversicherung auch wenn ich sie bis jetzt fast noch nie gebraucht habe. Sollte etwas passieren wird sich um mich gekümmert egal wie teuer es sein sollte. 
Sollte nichts passieren freue ich mich das ich so gesund bin und nicht in einem Krankenhaus liegen muss.

Ich zahle auch gerne meine Haftpflichtversicherung auch wenn ich sie bis jetzt noch nie genutzt habe, doch sollte etwas passieren weiß ich das ich keinen Schadensersatz in Millionenhöhe privat sammeln oder mich Verschulden muss.
Sollte nicht passieren freue ich mich darüber das ich ein unbeschwertes leben führen kann.

Ich zahle auch gerne die Pflegeversicherung ein, denn sollte ich ein Pflegefall werden weiß ich das sich um mich gekümmert wird und mein Kind nicht sein Privatleben und sein privates Geld aufgeben muss nur das ich versorgt bin.
Sollte es nicht eintreffen freue ich mich, dass ich es mir im Alter noch gut geht und ich noch alles selbst machen kann.


Deshalb die zwei Fragen an alle die jetzt motzen und nörgeln. 
1. Belastet euch diese Steuererhöhung so sehr das ihr eueren Lebenstiel nicht wie gewohnt ausführen könnt?
2. Würdet ihr gerne mit einer Person tauschen die ihr oben als "schlechtes Beispiel" aufgeführt habt (Dicke Leute, Langzeitarbeitslose, ...)


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja der Meinung, dass generell erstmal alle Sozialabgaben, Steuern etc. abgeschafft werden. Dann setzt man sich zusammen und überlegt sich was sinnvolles. Die gerechteste Möglichkeit für alle wäre die, alles mit der Mehrwertsteuer einzuholen. Die muss dann natürlich deutlich erhöht werden.
> Jeder kann sich dann selbst überlegen wofür er wie viel Geld ausgibt und ob er es ausgibt. Wer mehr verdient, gibt mehr aus. Das wäre der gerechteste Weg. Steuerhinterziehung und Geld am Fiskus vorbei geht dann auch nicht. Wer es ausgibt, zählt automatisch in unser Steuer und Sozialsystem. Alle im Ausland getätigten Käufe müssen ohne Freigrenze nachversteuert werden und fertig. Zumindest wäre das dann transparent.


Das würde aber ziemlich das Kaufverhalten und damit die Einnahmen diverser Branchen beeinflussen.
Die Produzenten von Billigbier, -Wein und -Spirituosen gehen dann wahrscheinlich allesamt dem Bach runter, wenn sich die Arbeitslosen und Penner Obdachlosen ihr Gesöff nicht mehr leisten können. 

OK, Sarkasmus beiseite....
So unproblematisch stelle ich mir das nicht vor. Wenn nämlich irgend' eine Branche den Bach runtergeht oder diverse Blasen platzen, geht dem Staat damit auch eine Einnahmequelle flöten, was finanziell deutlich einschneidender wäre, als bei fehlender Gewerbesteuer.  Die MWst. müsste man dann schon derbe anheben, volkswirtschaftlich ist sowas nicht abzuwägen, auch in Hinblick auf Lebensmittel, auf die ich schlecht 100% Steuern erheben kann.
Die Auswirkungen auf den Niedriglohnsektor will ich mir erst gar nicht ausmalen...


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Das wäre ziemlich ungerecht, so ungerecht wie die Hundesteuer.


OK, das ist jetzt Off-Topic, aber wieso ist das ungerecht?
Schau' dir mal die ganzen Fälle von Tiermisshandlungen an. Da wurden Tiere von Menschen gehalten, die sie eigentlich besser nicht hätten halten sollen.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich halte die Finanzierung der Reform unter dem Gesichtspunkt des Gleichheitsgrundsatzes für mehr als fragwürdig und bis ggf. sogar verfassungswidrig.


Dass Kinderlose mehr in die Pflegeversicherung einzahlen müssen ist nun aber nicht neu. 
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/sgb_11/__55.html


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Ich zahle gerne meine Krankenversicherung auch wenn ich sie bis jetzt fast noch nie gebraucht habe. Sollte etwas passieren wird sich um mich gekümmert egal wie teuer es sein sollte.
> Sollte nichts passieren freue ich mich das ich so gesund bin und nicht in einem Krankenhaus liegen muss.
> 
> Ich zahle auch gerne meine Haftpflichtversicherung auch wenn ich sie bis jetzt noch nie genutzt habe, doch sollte etwas passieren weiß ich das ich keinen Schadensersatz in Millionenhöhe privat sammeln oder mich Verschulden muss.
> ...


Sollte so sein, ist es aber nicht...du wirst bei allen 3en im Regen stehen gelassen.


----------



## flx23 (1. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Sollte so sein, ist es aber nicht...du wirst bei allen 3en im Regen stehen gelassen.


Von den Erfahrungen die ich bisher gemacht habe war das nie der Fall. Und auch von Freunden und Bekannten die da schon etliches in Anspruch nehmen mussten konnte sich keiner beklagen. Klar gibt es diverse Dinge die manchmal etwas einfacher und unbürokratischer ablaufen könnten, aber lieber mal 5 Papiere ausfüllen als für irgendwelche Operationen und Medikamente 10k vorschießen. 
Oder bei einem Unfall mit Personen das Schmerzensgeld zahlen


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2021)

Jup, meine Kranken-Zusatzversicherung hat an mir garantiert noch nichts verdient und trotzdem immer brav gezahlt. Die GKV bleibt auch immer fix dabei (wobei die mit Ausgaben/Beiträgen von mir auch im Plus sein dürften).
Fremde beschädigt hab ich zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Lotto (1. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also @Lotto wie du siehst ist das was oben genannt wurde ein Problem der Allgemeinheit wenn man keine Kinder hat.
> Zahl die 0,1 Prozent halt nicht, aber dann solltest du später auch so konsequent auf die Pflege verzichten.



Wir leben nunmal in einer Solidargemeinschaft. Jemand der seine Gesundheit vorsätzlich runiniert (Rauchen, schlechte Ernährung, Sportarten welcher die Gelenke schleichend kaputt machen, etc.) muss ja auch nicht für den Kram selber gerade stehen den er verzapft. Ich bin gerne bereit mehr in die Pflegekasse zu zahlen, wenn das für ALLE gilt. Aber einfach jetzt mit dem "Verursacherprinzip" zu kommen und nur die Kinderlosen zu erhöhen widerspricht dem solidarischen Sozialstaatgedanken und ist absolut ungerecht.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Wenn ein Elternteil pflegebedürftig ist, darfst du den Selbstbehalt behalten und der Rest geht weg. Die Mutti eines Kumpels hatte einen Schlaganfall und konnte nicht mehr arbeiten und musste betreut werden. Und selbst hier musste er mit dem Lebensgefährten seiner Mutti ständig rudern weil die Fahrdienste erst gefahren sind nachdem er auf Arbeit sein musste und ein früheres Abholen extra gekostet hätte. Das was die Kasse gezahlt hat, hat dafür vorn und hinten nicht gereicht. Unser tolles Pflegesystem ist eine Katastrophe wenn man selbst oder ein Angehöriger krank wird.
> Und wie es oft in Pflegeeinrichtungen zugeht muss ich sicher nicht erwähnen.


Das war einmal! Wie gesagt: unterhalb von 100000 Jahresbruttoeinkommen (pro Person) musst du zur Zeit gar nichts als Kind zahlen. Klar, Rente und Vermögen der zu pflegenden Person werden angefasst, aber das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Von den Erfahrungen die ich bisher gemacht habe war das nie der Fall. Und auch von Freunden und Bekannten die da schon etliches in Anspruch nehmen mussten konnte sich keiner beklagen. Klar gibt es diverse Dinge die manchmal etwas einfacher und unbürokratischer ablaufen könnten, aber lieber mal 5 Papiere ausfüllen als für irgendwelche Operationen und Medikamente 10k vorschießen.
> Oder bei einem Unfall mit Personen das Schmerzensgeld zahlen


Das ist schön für euch, das bisher alles geklappt hat...bei mir:
Teuer versichertes Fahrrad aus abgeschlossenen Gemeinschaftskeller geklaut=Dumm gelaufen, Pech gehabt

Nach einem Autounfall Arzttermin(Knie) zu bekommen=komm halt in Anderthalb Jahren mal vorbei oder als Schmerzpatient eben Stunden im Wartezimmer warten um dann nach 2 Minuten "Diagnose" (er guckte nur kurz aufs Knie) sprach er...da is nix, ich simuliere...

Eine Versicherung bewahrt Dich nicht davor, das Schmerzensgeld eventuell selbst zu bezahlen...die Versicherung legt Dir das erstmal aus und prüft dann, ob sie die Kohle irgendwie von Dir zurückholen kann. 
Glaubst du echt, dass das Leben so einfach ist?


----------



## RyzA (1. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Nach einem Autounfall Arzttermin(Knie) zu bekommen=komm halt in Anderthalb Jahren mal vorbei oder als Schmerzpatient eben Stunden im Wartezimmer warten um dann nach 2 Minuten "Diagnose" (er guckte nur kurz aufs Knie) sprach er...da is nix, ich simuliere...


Bei sowas immer eine 2. bzw 3. Meinung einholen.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das war einmal! Wie gesagt: unterhalb von 100000 Jahresbruttoeinkommen (pro Person) musst du zur Zeit gar nichts als Kind zahlen. Klar, Rente und Vermögen der zu pflegenden Person werden angefasst, aber das sollte jedem klar sein.


Pflegende Person + Ehepartner

Schonvermögen sind glaube ich zusammen 10 000 Euro?


----------



## Mottekus (1. Juni 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflegende Person + Ehepartner
> 
> Schonvermögen sind glaube ich zusammen 10 000 Euro?


ist richtig

EDIT: §90 Abs. 2 Nr. 9 SGB XII i. V. m. §1 S. 1 Nr. 1 Verordnung zur Durchführung des § 90 ABs. 2 Nr. 9 SGB XII


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Bei sowas immer eine 2. bzw 3. Meinung einholen.


Nachher ist man immer schlauer.^^


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Jemand der seine Gesundheit vorsätzlich runiniert (Rauchen, schlechte Ernährung, Sportarten welcher die Gelenke schleichend kaputt machen, etc.) muss ja auch nicht für den Kram selber gerade stehen den er verzapft.


Ein Beispiel wo die Krankenkasse die Leistung bei Eigenverschulden ganz oder teilweise verweigern kann, ist u.a. das Krankengeld: https://www.finkenbusch.de/?p=1374



> Aber einfach jetzt mit dem "Verursacherprinzip" zu kommen und nur die Kinderlosen zu erhöhen widerspricht dem solidarischen Sozialstaatgedanken und ist absolut ungerecht.


Wie hier auch schon in Post #36 geschrieben: Manch einer sollte sich das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgerichts zu gemüte führen, in dessen Folge Anfang der 2000er der Zusatzbeitrag für Kinderlose eingeführt: https://www.bundesverfassungsgerich...403_1bvr162994.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=1
Insbesondere den gleich auf der ersten Seite stehenden Leitsatz:


> Es ist mit Art. 3 Abs. 1 in Verbindung mit Art. 6 Abs. 1 GG nicht zu vereinbaren, dass Mitglieder der sozialen Pflegeversicherung, die Kinder betreuen und erziehen und damit neben dem Geldbeitrag einen generativen Beitrag zur Funktionsfähigkeit eines umlagefinanzierten Sozialversicherungssystems leisten, mit einem gleich hohen Pflegeversicherungsbeitrag wie Mitglieder ohne Kinder belastet werden.



Interessant ist auch, warum es damals zur Verfassungsbeschwerde kam:


> Die Verfassungsbeschwerde richtet sich gegen die Nichtberücksichtigung der Betreuung und Erziehung von Kindern bei der Bemessung des Beitrags zur sozialen Pflegeversicherung.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> OK, das ist jetzt Off-Topic, aber wieso ist das ungerecht?
> Schau' dir mal die ganzen Fälle von Tiermisshandlungen an. Da wurden Tiere von Menschen gehalten, die sie eigentlich besser nicht hätten halten sollen.


Welchen Sinn hat diese Steuer? Ich finde es halt etwas unsozial, gerade wenn ältere Menschen noch einen Begleiter möchten um den sie sich kümmern möchten. Und die Menschen die Tiere nicht halten sollten, hindert auch eine Steuer nicht daran. Tiere sollten halt teuer sein. Und aus dem Tierheim bekommt auch nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz Mal eben ein Tier, auch seriöse Züchter schauen sich die Herrchen genau an.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

Ist Off-Topic, aber mW. liegt die Höhe der Besteuerung bei der jeweiligen Gemeinde. Die Gemeinde könnte also sagen, sie ermäßigt die Steuer für ältere Menschen, ähnlich wie das ja bei Blinden, Züchtern oder Gebrauchshundeführern (z.B. Jägern) der Fall ist.

Durch die Steuer soll eben gewährleistet werden, dass der potentielle Hundehalter auch für das Tier aufkommen kann. Finde ich durchaus gerechtfertigt, insbesondere bei Kampfhunden, für die ja generell höhere Abgaben verlangt werden.


----------



## TrueRomance (1. Juni 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> insbesondere bei Kampfhunden, für die ja generell höhere Abgaben verlangt werden.


Ist ja jetzt ziemlich OT und da bin ich raus. Teils utopische Abgaben und das finde ich eine Frechheit. Ich kann dir auch aus einem Pudel einen Kampfhund machen... Oder aus dem tollen deutschen Schäferhund.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Durch die Steuer soll eben gewährleistet werden, dass der potentielle Hundehalter auch für das Tier aufkommen kann.


Da gäbe es andere Wege. Das ist Tier-Rassismus und Willkür. Die Steuer diente Mal zur Seuchenreduzierung. Heutzutage ja kein Thema mehr bei Haustieren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> liegt die Höhe der Besteuerung bei der jeweiligen Gemeinde.


Ändert ja nix an der Tatsache.



Lotto schrieb:


> Das war einmal!


Seit wann ist das nicht mehr so?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die MWst. müsste man dann schon derbe anheben, volkswirtschaftlich ist sowas nicht abzuwägen, auch in Hinblick auf Lebensmittel, auf die ich schlecht 100% Steuern erheben kann.


Das ist richtig, natürlich müsste es Anpassungen an manche Warengruppen geben so wie es jetzt auch ist. Meine Idee sollte auch nur als Grobkonzept dienen.
Aktuell läuft hier aber alles aus dem Ruder. Kinderlose müssen mehr zahlen auch wenn es jetzt nur wenige Taler sind, das Dampfzubehör soll utopisch besteuert werden, die CO2 Steuer, Sprit wird immer teurer obwohl sich mein Arbeitsweg nicht verkürzt und zukünftig wird sehr viel deutlich teurer.

Aber eine Zuckersteuer und Alkoholsteuer, die tatsächlich sinnvoll sind bekommen die Knallköppe in Berlin nicht auf die Reihe.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Juni 2021)

Gegen eine Alkoholsteuer würde sich die CSU querstellen, für die gehört Bier zum Grundnahrungsmittel. 

Beim Zucker wäre ich eher für strengere Auflagen. Warum z.B. muss Zucker heutzutage schon ins Vollkornbrot?
Naja, kannst dich jedenfalls bei Frau Klöckner bedanken...

P.S: Zu den Hunden; Es gibt Hunderassen, zu bereits wegen ihrer Zucht grundsätzlich aggresiver sind. Dazu gehören u.a. Pitbulls, Rottweiler oder Dobermänner. Menschen, die sich solche Hunde halten, müssen nicht nur eine erhöhte Steuer entrichten, sondern sind inzwischen auch dazu verpflichtet, spezielle Hundeschulen zu besuchen. Das sind auch die Rassen, von denen die meisten Bissunfälle ausgehen. Oder wie oft hast du schon von Pudelbissen mit gefährlichen bis tödlichem Ausgang gehört/gelesen?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juni 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber einfach jetzt mit dem "Verursacherprinzip" zu kommen und nur die Kinderlosen zu erhöhen widerspricht dem solidarischen Sozialstaatgedanken und ist absolut ungerecht


Es ist aber auch solidarisch für größere Risiken ein bisschen mehr zu zahlen. Nicht, dass es einen ruiniert, aber etwas mehr halt. 

Das ist trotzdem solidarisch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. Juni 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und Katzenlose sollten die 1% an Tierheime zahlen.


Richtig. Wenn ich mir angucke, wie viele dröge Zoom-Fortbildungen meine Katze mit ihrer unerwarteten Teilnahme schon belustigt und damit sicherlich die seelische Gesundheit der Teilnehmenden gesteigert hat, erscheint mir das nur fair. Wer hingegen nicht bereit ist, Verantwortung für diese Gesellschaft und seine/Ihre Mitmenschen zu tragen, sollte halt blechen müssen.


----------



## fotoman (2. Juni 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Die vom Staat unterstützte und finanzierte Pflege ist eine Bonusleistung die nur wenig Länder bieten. Denn dort muss man am Anfang vom Monat das Geld im Pflegeheim auf den Tisch legen oder man fliegt raus.


Der Staat springt nur als Sozialleistung ein, wenn die eigenen Mittel nicht ausreichen. Das ist für mich weitab von staatlich finanziert sondern nur eine Sozialleistung weil es der Staat nicht für nötig hält, eine ausreichende Pflegeversicherung zu definieren.



flx23 schrieb:


> Doch was wäre denn jetzt fair?
> - Jeder sorgt selbst für seine Pflegeversicherung? --> Wer sich nicht kümmert den lässt man dann daheim im Sessel sterben???


Nein, jeder kümmert sich um sich selber und zwar derart, dass seine Versicherung später auch seine Kosten tragen kann. Mittlerweile kann man sich durchaus fragen, wozu man eine Pflege-Zusatzversicherung abschließen sollte.

Aber sowas "solidarisches" schafft der Staat an vielen anderen Stellen auch nicht.

Und Dank Unisex-Tarifen ist es als Mann mittlerweile fast immer lukrativer, sich Sparverträgen/Rentenversicherungen als einmaligen Geldbetrag auszahlen zu lassen anstatt zu hoffen, dass man mit 85-95 noch etwas von der Zusatzrente haben wird.



flx23 schrieb:


> Ich zahle gerne meine Krankenversicherung auch wenn ich sie bis jetzt fast noch nie gebraucht habe. Sollte etwas passieren wird sich um mich gekümmert egal wie teuer es sein sollte.


Glückwunsch, wenn Du bisher noch nicht einmal eine Sehhilfe oder Zahnersatz benötigt hast. Viel mehr wie die schulmedizinisch seit Jahrzehnten anerkannte Grundversorgung bekommst Du nur extrem selten ohne passende Zusatzversicherung.

Immerhin ist das noch eine echte Versicherung und kein Generationenvertrag.



flx23 schrieb:


> Ich zahle auch gerne die Pflegeversicherung ein, denn sollte ich ein Pflegefall werden weiß ich das sich um mich gekümmert wird und mein Kind nicht sein Privatleben und sein privates Geld aufgeben muss nur das ich versorgt bin.


Wenn Deine Rente (oder die private Pflege-Zusatzversicherung) dann die 68% Eigenanteil tragen kann, hattest Du vor Eintritt in den Pflegefall ein recht gute Rente.



flx23 schrieb:


> 1. Belastet euch diese Steuererhöhung so sehr das ihr eueren Lebenstiel nicht wie gewohnt ausführen könnt?


Persönlich nein., Aber anstatt an den wirklichen Problemen etwas zu ändern wird da nur wieder herum gedoktort. 0,1% + 1 Mrd/Jahr aus Steuern. Warum erhöht man nicht gleich die Beiträge passend, im Zweifel auch für die Kinderlosen wieder mal mehr wie für den Rest.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch solidarisch für größere Risiken ein bisschen mehr zu zahlen.


Was soll das für ein höheres Risiko von kinderlosen sein? Sind Kinder mittlerweile verpflichtet, sich um ihre pflegebedürftigen Eltern zu kümmern? Wo ist das höhere Risiko für mich gegenüber meiner Mutter, im Alter zum Pflegefall zu werden und dann professionelle Hilfe/Pflege in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen? Statistisch hat meine Mutter sogar eine höhere Lebenserwartung was potentiell eher zum Aufenthalt im Pflegeheim (oder zu einem längeren Aufenthalt dort) führt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Sind Kinder mittlerweile verpflichtet, sich um ihre pflegebedürftigen Eltern zu kümmern?


Bitte mal die letzten Seiten lesen, das Thema hatten wir schon. Und ja, es geht gerne mal um sehr viel Geld.


----------



## Lotto (2. Juni 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Pflegende Person + Ehepartner
> 
> Schonvermögen sind glaube ich zusammen 10 000 Euro?


Ja das der Ehepartner der zu pflegenden Person ebenfalls belangt wird sollte auch klar sein. Was das aber nun mit Kinder/keine Kinder zu tun hat erschließt sich mir nicht.
Zudem haben diese ihr Leben lang von der Ehe profitiert (vor allem auch finanziell, Stichwort Miete ist nur eins von vielen). Bzw. ist das ja auch die Natur der Ehe, in guten wie halt auch in schlechten Zeiten steht man füreinander ein, ist halt ne Gütergemeinschaft.
Persönlich kenne ich es aber aus der Familie so, dass der Ehepartner sich um den anderen kümmert. Erst wenn der andere extrem pflegebedürftig ist kommt er ins Heim, und dann geht es meistens ganz schnell. Bei meinem Opa und meiner Uroma waren es ca. 6 Monate von Einweisung ins Pflegeheim bis Tod. Von den verstorbenen 2 Großeltern und 8 Urgroßeltern hat keiner mehr als 6 Monate in einem Heim verbracht. Und die noch lebenden 2 werden wahrscheinlich die 100 knacken, d.h. wenn es dann irgendwann soweit ist wird es auch recht rapide gehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> 0,1% sind viel zu wenig. Kinderlose sollten 1% extra abführen.


Warum nicht gleich 20% extra abdrücken für Kinderlose, aber hey, was erwartet man von so einem stalinistischen Phrasendrescher wie dir...


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich 20% extra abdrücken für Kinderlose, aber hey, was erwartet man von so einem stalinistischen Phrasendrescher wie dir...


Früher hast du dich mal mehr ins Zeug gelegt mit deinen Beiträgen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Früher hast du dich mal mehr ins Zeug gelegt mit deinen Beiträgen.


"Und weida?"

Du hast früher auch nicht Karuzos all zu offensichtlichen bashing Mist per like hoffiert. 

Und wenn man noch jemanden extra erklären muss warum seahawks Phrase, wie so oft, Schwachsinn ist, ist bei der Person vermutlich sowieso schon Hopfen und Malz zwischen linken und rechten Ohr verloren.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Och Gottchen Nightslaver, wenn wir hier irgendwo Stalinismus hätten würden wir beide im Arbeitslager hängen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Och Gottchen Nightslaver, wenn wir hier irgendwo Stalinismus hätten würden wir beide im Arbeitslager hängen.


Ja moin auch, auch schon wach?
Seit wann muss man realen Stalinismus haben, das jemand Fan von Phrasen im stalinistischen Stil ist?


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Und weida?"


Ich hab den Beitrag nichtmal gesehen, obwohl ich seahawk nicht auf Ignore habe. Du bist einfach nicht tiefenentspannt genug.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Moin auch, auch schon wach?


Er ist Student und bei der Luftwaffe.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seit wann muss man realen Stalinismus haben das jemand Fan von Phrasen im stalinistischen Stil ist?


Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass du gar nicht weißt was Stalinismus bedeutet.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass du gar nicht weißt was Stalinismus bedeutet.


Auf deine Gefühle würde ich nichts geben, bei deiner KSJ-Vergangenheit.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auf deine Gefühle würde ich nichts geben, bei deiner KSJ-Vergangenheit.


Ach jetzt kommst du so billig.
Ich sehe hier im Forum lauter anklagen gegen das deutsche Bildungssystem, nur um Spiegel sehe ich es nicht


----------



## Poulton (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab so das Gefühl, dass du gar nicht weißt was Stalinismus bedeutet.


Flotte Sprüche mit ebenso flotten Sprüchen quittieren - Sparanus zeigt sich verwirrt.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach jetzt kommst du so billig.
> *Ich sehe hier im Forum lauter anklagen gegen das deutsche Bildungssystem, nur um Spiegel sehe ich es nicht*


Dann solltest endlich mal deinen Spiegel von den ganzen Kristina Schröder Stickern befreien. 



> *Als Neostalinismus werden totalitäre realsozialistische Staatsformen, die nach dem Tode Josef Stalins dessen Politik, meist in einer modifizierten, weniger extremen Form, fortgeführt beziehungsweise wieder aufgegriffen haben, bezeichnet*. *Hierbei ist die Verwendung des Begriffes nicht ganz einheitlich.* Gelegentlich wird er für fast alle totalitären sozialistischen Regierungen nach dem Tode Stalins verwendet.


Stalinismus besteht eben auch aus mehr als dem Gulag und Massenmord.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stalinismus besteht eben auch aus mehr als dem Gulag und Massenmord.


Stalinismus ist vorallem eine Alleinherschafft einer Person mit entsprechendem Personenkult.
Wie in Nordkorea. Der klassische Kommunismus wie er auftrat ist aber eine Parteidiktatur.

Also...


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stalinismus ist vorallem eine Alleinherschafft einer Person mit entsprechendem Personenkult.
> Wie in Nordkorea. Der klassische Kommunismus wie er auftrat ist aber eine Parteidiktatur.
> 
> Also...


Ja und weiter, wo steht das im Widerspruch zum stalinistischen Phrasen dreschen, dabei muss es nicht zwangsläufig um den Personenkult gehen, sondern kann sich auch um die Art wie diese transportiert werden handeln, oder wolltest jetzt nur mal den Schlaubi Schlumpf raushängen lassen und uns sinnlose Informationen zum besten geben?


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Es ist einfach peinlich mit diesen Vergleichen anzukommen und falsch noch dazu.

Wie diese andauernden Holocaust Vergleiche von Querdenkern. Selbes Niveau das du hier abgibst.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist einfach peinlich mit diesen Vergleichen anzukommen und falsch noch dazu.
> 
> Wie diese andauernden Holocaust Vergleiche von Querdenkern. Selbes Niveau das du hier abgibst.


Stimmt deine gekünstelte Echauffiertheit ist schon recht peinlich, genauso wie dein Holocaust / Querdenker Vergleich und du hast uns immer noch nicht dargelegt an welcher Stelle es falsch ist und uns stattdessen lieber eine zweizeilige "Abhandlung" über Personenkult verpasst...

Phrasen dreschen:


> sich auslassen, einherreden, sich ergehen; *(umgangssprachlich) große Reden schwingen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ergo im stalinistischen Stil markige haltlose Sprüche schwingen (wie "Vorwärts immer, Rückwärts nimmer" auch so eine typisch stalinistische Phrase)...

Ergo es geht um das "wie" wie er sich äußerst (stark autokratisch / diktierend, nur an seiner eigenen Wertevorstellung orientierend) und entsprechend ist daran eben nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Seahawk hat einen extremen Hang zum moralischen Autokratismus oder einer "Moral Diktatur"!
Ob man das als Stalinismus bezeichnen kann, weiß ich nicht wirklich, aber man hat bei seinen Aussagen nicht nur das Gefühl, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt, sondern explizit die Mehrheit wenig zählt, wenn es seinen politischen Ansichten entgegensteht. Kompromisse finden bei Ihm so gut wie gar nicht statt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seahawk hat einen extremen Hang zum moralischen Autokratismus oder einer "Moral Diktatur"!


seahawk ist komisch, einfach nur komisch.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ergo im stalinistischen Stil markige haltlose Sprüche schwingen...





> Stalin war kein Redner, er trat niemals vor Menschenmassen auf, fuhr nicht im offenen Wagen durch die Menge. Kaum jemand kannte ihn, bevor er sich zum Alleinherrscher über die Sowjetunion erhob. Auf die Akklamation der Massen, auf Wahlen und Zustimmung war die Unterwerfungsdiktatur der Bolschewiki nicht angewiesen. Stalins Öffentlichkeit war die Partei, und nur in ihr musste er sich gegen Konkurrenten durchsetzen. Im Machtkampf kam es nicht auf das Rednertalent an, sondern auf das Vermögen, Gefolgschaft zu erzeugen und zu binden. Im Spiel der Intrigen und Verschwörungen war Stalin ein unübertroffener Meister. Er sicherte seine Macht, indem er die Gefolgsleute in den Apparaten vor Widersachern und Kritik schützte und sie mit Posten und Privilegien ausstattete.







__





						Gesichter eines Despoten | Zeithistorische Forschungen
					






					zeithistorische-forschungen.de
				




Hauptsache wir haben jemanden in einer Sache mit einem der schlimmsten Diktatoren der Geschichte verglichen
ohne, dass es dafür einen realen Ansatzpunkt gibt das zu tun.
Nein der Vergleich ist sogar kontrafaktisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> seahawk ist komisch, einfach nur komisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stalinismus steht nicht nur für die Diktatur Stalins selbst, Gott verdomme (das habe ich mit dem Ausschnitt zum Neostalinismus sogar schon gepostet), wie kann man so vernagelt sein...
Die DDR war auch ein Stalinistisches Regime, genauso wie diverse andere Ostblock-Staaten, nahezu keines davon war annähernd so ein Massenmord-Regime wie die Diktatur Stalins, trotzdem waren sie alle stalinistisch aufgebaut und strukturiert...


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Seahawk hat einen extremen Hang zum moralischen Autokratismus oder einer "Moral Diktatur"!
> Ob man das als Stalinismus bezeichnen kann, weiß ich nicht wirklich, aber man hat bei seinen Aussagen nicht nur das Gefühl, dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt, sondern explizit die Mehrheit wenig zählt, wenn es seinen politischen Ansichten entgegensteht. Kompromisse finden bei Ihm so gut wie gar nicht statt.


Ich denke er will auch provozieren mit solchen Kommentaren und die anderen springen drauf an und zerfleischen sich gegenseitig.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stalinismus steht nicht nur für die Diktatur Stalins selbst


Hat auch keiner behauptet. 
Aber du hast gesagt seine Sprüche seien stalinistisch also muss er Sprüche im Stile der Person Stalins loslassen.
Da Stalin aber kein Redner war ist das kontrafaktisch.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die DDR war auch ein Stalinistisches Regime


Nein, das ist einfach nur eine Lüge.
Die DDR war eine Parteiendiktatur. Wie Stalinismus aussieht, siehst du eher in Nordkorea.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat auch keiner behauptet.
> Aber du hast gesagt seine Sprüche seien stalinistisch *also muss er Sprüche im Stile der Person Stalins loslassen.*
> Da Stalin aber kein Redner war ist das kontrafaktisch.



Selten in letzter Zeit so einen kompletten Schwachsinn gelesen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, das ist einfach nur eine Lüge.
> Die DDR war eine Parteiendiktatur. Wie Stalinismus aussieht, siehst du eher in Nordkorea.


Nein war sie nicht, nur weil einzelne Asepekte nicht mit der Diktatur Stalins übereinstimmen (übersteigerter Personenkult, Massenmord an politischen Gegnern) ist das eben kein Ausschlusskriterium.
Francospanien war auch eine faschistisch geprägte Diktatur, auch wenn es da keine staatlich durchorganisierten Judenverfolgungen und Vernichtungen wie im Deutschen Faschismus gab.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein war sie nicht, nur weil einzelne Asepekte nicht mit der Diktatur Stalins übereinstimmen (übersteigerter Personenkult) ist das eben kein Ausschlusskriterium.


Belege mir, dass die DDR im wissenschaftlichen Konsens als stalinistische Diktatur gesehen wird.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Francospanien war auch eine faschistische Diktatur, auch wenn es da keine organisierten Judenverfolgung und Vernichtung wie im Deutschen Faschismus gab.


1. der Begriff Faschismus kommt aus Italien und nicht aus Deutschland
2. Mussolini kam vor Hitler an die Macht
3. GENAU DESWEGEN GRENZT MAN FASCHISMUS UND NATIONALSOZIALISMUS VONEINANDER AB

Auch in Österreich redet man vom Austrofaschismus und Nationalsozialismus als 2 verschiedene Zeiträume.


----------



## Don-71 (2. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, das ist einfach nur eine Lüge.
> Die DDR war eine Parteiendiktatur. Wie Stalinismus aussieht, siehst du eher in Nordkorea.


Ich schätze ja sonst dein historisches Wissen, aber hier liegst du völlig daneben.
Das die DDR ein stalinistisches Regime war und nach diesen Kriterien von Ulbricht und Honecker mit ihrer SED aufgebaut wurde, geht aus allen Primär Quellen der DDR hevor und wurde von unzähligen Historikern genau so eingeordnet.

Nordkorea ist eine kommunistische (Familien) Erbdiktatur und hat bis auf den Personenkult, den es auch Ansatzweise in der DDR gab, recht wenig mit dem stalinistischen Regime gemein.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Belege mir, dass die DDR im wissenschaftlichen Konsens als stalinistische Diktatur gesehen wird.











						Aufbau eines sozialistischen Staates
					

Während die BRD in der Frühphase vor allem von ihrer Wirtschaftsgeschichte bestimmt ist, stellt die DDR eher das Gegenbild dar: Sie war ein politisches Kunstprodukt, ein Kind des Kalten Krieges, das aus dem Bruch der Anti-Hitler-Koalition der alliier




					www.bpb.de


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Ich schätze ja sonst dein historisches Wissen, aber hier liegst du völlig daneben.
Ich gebe zu, als Stalin noch lebte war das natürlich der Fall. Danach nicht mehr


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das die DDR ein stalinistisches Regime war und nach diesen Kriterien von Ulbricht und Honecker mit ihrer SED aufgebaut wurde, geht aus allen Primär Quellen der DDR hevor und wurde von unzähligen Historikern genau so eingeordnet.


Du weißt wie ich solche Aussagen ohne Quellenangaben liebe oder? 

Oh der Artikel gibt mir sogar recht 


> Zu den Charakteristika der* frühen stalinistischen Phase* der DDR gehört....


Auch sonst ist nur von den 50ern die Rede


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2021)

Ist die Heilige Römisch-Katholische Kirch dann eigentlich auch stalinistisch? Ich meine ja nur, die ist auch ziemlich "moral-autokratisch" und so...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du weißt wie ich solche Aussagen ohne Quellenangaben liebe oder?











						Ulbricht: "Entstalinisierung kommt bei uns nicht in Frage, Genossen!" | MDR.DE
					

Auf dem XX. Parteitag der KPdSU im Februar 1956 rechnete Chruschtschow mit Stalin ab. Doch eine Entstalinisierung in der DDR erachtete Walter Ulbricht als unnötig, weil es keinen Stalinismus gegeben habe …




					www.mdr.de
				




Stalinismus war in der DDR zwar ein unbeliebtes Wort, funktioniert hat die DDR aber bis 1989 in vielen Bereichen nach stalinistischen Prinzipien.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Du solltest Artikel lesen bevor du sie postest...
Der stützt deine Behaupten halt gar nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du solltest Artikel lesen bevor du sie postest...
> Der stützt deine Behaupten halt gar nicht.


Doch macht er!
Und du solltest dich vielleicht nochmal intensiver mit der DDR beschäftigen, wie Nightslaver es ausgeführt hat, man rückte offiziell oder vordergründig vom Stalinismus ab, die gesammte Bürokratie und Organisation blieb aber völlig nach dem Vorbild des Stalinismus intakt. Man kann das auch schön sehen, wie sehr sich die DDR von den umliegenden Nachbarstaaten unterschieden hat.


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ist die Heilige Römisch-Katholische Kirch dann eigentlich auch stalinistisch? Ich meine ja nur, die ist auch ziemlich "moral-autokratisch" und so...


Zur Zeiten der Inquisition sicher ein völlig legitimer Vergleich mit viel Ähnlichkeiten, man schaue sich den Islamismus heute an, von den Zielen ähnlich, hier gibt es aber keine zentrale Organisation, insoweit ist die Katholische Kirche wie gesagt zur Zeiten der durchgeführten Inquisition sehr gut vergleichbar, gerade auch von der zentralistischen Organisation und Bürokratie.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du solltest dich vielleicht nochmal intensiver mit der DDR beschäftigen


Dann hast du sicherlich Quellen oder? Also, dass das wissenschaftlicher Konsens ist.
Dein Artikel spricht immer nur von den 50ern und zwar ganz explizit.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2021)

Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was hat ein georgischer Schnauzbartträger mit der Pflegereform zu tun?


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Sein Name wird für Propaganda genutzt und wenn wir solche Vergleiche stehen lassen können wir auch gleich Holocaustvergleiche akzeptieren.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2021)

Ja nach kurzer Suche mit der Benotung, dürfte das eine gute Zusammenfassung geben und für dich als BW Angehöriger wohl einsehbar.








						GRIN - Stalinismus in der DDR
					

Stalinismus in der DDR - Germanistik / Neuere Deutsche Literatur - Hausarbeit 1999 - ebook 7,99 € - GRIN




					www.grin.com
				



Du kannst ja mal berichten.

Ich habe jetzt sonst keine Zitate um Mitternacht zur Hand, aber sämtlichen historischen Abhandlungen in den Medien z.B. Knopp etc. wurde die DDR als stalinistisches Regime bezeichnet, aber ich suche die Tage noch etwas heraus.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juni 2021)

Ich bitte drum, dass ich mir für 8€ ein E Book kaufen muss um zu erfahren
was wissenschaftlicher Konsens ist kann nicht sein. Jedenfalls nicht bei so einem Thema.

Außerdem, Studienarbeit Germanistik aha

Oh es ist der erste Treffer bei Google


Kurzum, die Macht in der DDR lag bei der Partei oder im Kreml

Wo lag die Macht zu Stalins Zeiten? Nur bei Stalin
Wo lag die Macht zu Maos Zeiten? Nur bei Mao
Wo liegt die Macht heute in Nordkorea? Nur in Kims Händen

Stalin konnte so viele Führrungskader einfach ermorden lassen, was gab es in der DDR?
Honni hat sich in Abstimmung mit Moskau und mit einer Unterstützung von 13/20 Mitgliedern des Politbüros
vor Ulbricht gesetzt. 
Es gab in der DDR und in der UdSSR zwar noch Gewalt von oben nach unten, aber es gab nicht mehr diese Herrschaft 
durch Gewalt gegen die höchsten Parteimitglieder. Diese Macht hatte nach Stalin niemand mehr in der UdSSR.


----------



## HenneHuhn (3. Juni 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal 'ne Frage: Was hat ein georgischer Schnauzbartträger mit der Pflegereform zu tun?



Das musst du seahawk fragen. Der hat sich  schließlich mit der Phrase, dass er für Kinderlose auch 1% Aufschlag auf den Pflegeversicherungsbeitrag für angemessen hielte, wir Stalin aufgeführt. Dank Nightslavers investigativem Journalismus wissen wir das jetzt.


----------



## Eckism (3. Juni 2021)

Was bedeutet "Kinderlos" eigentlich? Wenn jemand ne Chinesin in China dick gemacht hab und die das Kind ausgetragen hat, ist er ja nicht Kinderlos.
Wie ist das mit adoptierten Kindern? Oder Kindern, die man in die Babyklappe legt.
Zählt jemand wieder als Kinderlos, wenn das Kind aus welchen Gründen auch immet stirbt?


----------



## seahawk (3. Juni 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich 20% extra abdrücken für Kinderlose, aber hey, was erwartet man von so einem stalinistischen Phrasendrescher wie dir...


Bin ich dafür! Alles was einen Gleichheit bei Besitz und Einkommen erreicht, ist willkommen.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Juni 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Bin ich dafür! Alles was einen Gleichheit bei Besitz und Einkommen erreicht, ist willkommen.


Hast du eigentlich auch überhaupt einen blassen Dunst worüber du schreibst?








						Armutsgefährdungsquote in Deutschland nach Haushaltstyp 2020 | Statista
					

Bei Haushalten mit einer erwachsenen Person mit Kind(ern) lag die Armutsgefährdungsquote im Jahr 2020 bei 40,5 Prozent.




					de.statista.com
				




Die Gruppe der am meisten Armutsgefährdeten in Deutschland sind nach Alleinerziehenden mit Kind, Singlehaushalte ohne Kind.
Aber natürlich bringt eine alleinige Abgabe für Kinderlose, das kommunistische Ideal näher, aber eben nur in der Fantasie.


----------



## seahawk (3. Juni 2021)

Besser wäre in der Tat ein Bürgergeld, dass für alle gleich ist.


----------



## Wumpi747 (3. Juni 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das passiert doch überall und es wird auch weiter passieren, weil der gesellschaftliche Druck wächst.
> 
> Man schaue sich nur Rauchen und Trinken an. Was in den 1980er u. 1990er noch völlig normal war, macht dich heute zum "Außenseiter" in der Gesellschaft oder kostet dich eventuell sogar deinen Job und jede Aufstiegschance (z.B. Trinken in der Mittagspause). Rauchen wird seit Jahrzehnten immer teurer.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt und das sehe ich auch so. Aber trotzdem kann man Heute nicht (falsche Weichen stellen für die 20-30 Jahre Zukunft, so wie es Kohl und co. getan haben und wir können jetzt zusehen, wie wir den KAren ausm Dreck ziehen.
Mit unüberlegten Gesetzen und dergleichen mehr, würden dann auch wir, die Zukunft unsere Kinder und deren Kinder usw. Ruinieren, so wie es die Politik vor 20-30 Jahren getan hat.
Wovon wir nicht zu wenig haben in unserem Land, sind nicht nur die Sozial und Kranken-Probleme, um es mal Allgemein zu halten, sondern auch dann wieder die alte Frage. Wer bezahlt dann wieder die ganze Zeche ?
Hurra! Na klar, wir sind dann ja wieder die Dummen, weil damals Idioten mist gemacht haben und Heute dann auch.
Danke 
Tja, man könnte sich ja mal umgucken, wie es die Länder um uns herum gemacht haben. Holland z.B. hat nicht solche Probleme, Dänemark nicht, Polen - weiß ich nicht. Österreich, soweit ich mitbekommen habe auch nicht. Finnland nicht. Die sind alle gut, mit ihrem System aufgestellt. Frankreich auch. Nur wir nicht. Wir müßen ja unser eignes, auf Profit ausgelegtes, Volkunfreundliches und Teures- möchtegern-System leben. Danke dafür, das vlt. in 40 Jahren, Menschen auf der Straße leben müßen, die 40 Jahre gearbeitet haben, aber sich die Whg. und alles andere, nicht mehr leisten können. Das auch Heute schon der Fall, ich weiß, aber in 40 Jahren wirds nicht besser aussehen.
Danke auch dafür liebe Scheißgesellschaft. Danke !


----------



## Poulton (3. Juni 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Was bedeutet "Kinderlos" eigentlich?


Jeder der nicht den "Nachweis der Elterneigenschaft" erbringen kann. Lektüre dazu:
Grundsätzliche Hinweise zum Beitragszuschlag für Kinderlose und Empfehlungen zum Nachweis der Elterneigenschaft vom 7. November 2017 (PDF) vom GKV Spitzenverband
und etwas kürzer von 2004 vom Bundesverwaltungsamt: Änderungen bei der Beitragslast zur gesetzlichen Pflegeversicherung (Beitragszuschlag für Kinderlose) (PDF)

PS: Behördendeutsch hat immer wieder seinen eigenen Charme: "_Befreiungstatbestand_". Man könnte meinen, man wurde einer Straftat verdächtigt.


----------

